# WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILERS*



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This makes a ton of sense, and I'm actually not upset over ADR winning tonight. He paid Kevin Nash to take care of the winner so he can cash it, that much makes sense to me. But what if he didn't? What if Vince is going to try to retake his company? This can go so many ways, this is honestly exciting because there can be a HHH vs. Stephanie feud. 

Let's look at the parties involved in this so far. Cena, Punk, ADR, HHH, Nash, Stephanie, possibly Vince? 

Cena has a legit excuse because his foot was on the rope, Punk gets a rematch because he was the champ that got cashed in on, what about Rey's title shot tomorrow? Nash is working for who, Stephanie or ADR?

What are your guys thoughts on this?

I'm excited for Raw tomorrow and people saying that this was a shitty Summerslam are flat out wrong. WWE has vastly improved on their storylines in the past few weeks/months, and this is definitely not fizzling out.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*

Yeah, that's what the world needs is Triple H vs Stephanie. 

If Kevin Nash ran in on TNA's main event everyone would complain how the older guy is burying the younger guys. Let's see if there are any hypocritical fans that will be accept this because it's WWE despite the fact they should complain because they complained about it when it happened in a different promotion.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*

DESTINO, CABRONES!


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*

I'm intrigued, but quite honestly I don't want to sit through another McMahon/Helmsley power struggle again.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*

FYI, spoilers are for something that has not yet aired. WWE Summerslam has aired and it's not my fault or your fault that someone didn't watch it. Spoilers are for things that have been taped and have not aired yet (ie: Impact, Smackdown, ROH Sinclair). 

I hate when people think when something airs, they need to put "spoiler alert". It aired, it's out in the open. Not my fault certain people didn't watch or read about it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*

Stephanie hired Nash to take out Punk so ADR can be champion. HHH feuds with her for a while before turning heel himself, creating a mega-stable with Nash, Steph, himself, ADR and hopefully Cena.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



jimboystar24 said:


> FYI, spoilers are for something that has not yet aired. WWE Summerslam has aired and it's not my fault or your fault that someone didn't watch it. Spoilers are for things that have been taped and have not aired yet (ie: Impact, Smackdown, ROH Sinclair).
> 
> I hate when people think when something airs, they need to put "spoiler alert". It aired, it's out in the open. Not my fault certain people didn't watch or read about it.


I'm just doing it incase mods think otherwise, don't want it to get closed.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



jimboystar24 said:


> FYI, spoilers are for something that has not yet aired. WWE Summerslam has aired and it's not my fault or your fault that someone didn't watch it. Spoilers are for things that have been taped and have not aired yet (ie: Impact, Smackdown, ROH Sinclair).
> 
> I hate when people think when something airs, they need to put "spoiler alert". It aired, it's out in the open. Not my fault certain people didn't watch or read about it.


LOL!! I agree. If the shit has already happened AND aired, you should be able to freely discuss anything about it.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Picture Perfect Jackknife Powerbomb*

Watch it here. Punk sells it beautifully.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Big Daddy returns!!!!
It will be funny to see the same people who were criticizing tna for using nash to cheer for him in wwe.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I feel like a fan again. I'm SO mad Punk lost his title, but not as a smark, but as a fan of this guy. I can't wait to tune in tomorrow, find out what the hell is going on with this storyline and see what Punk has to say.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I think they'll do ADR hired Nash to help him, and Nash will stick around as a bodyguard. But they have so many possibilities on how to play this out, I don't want Del Rio as champion but think of all the scenarios we can have now.

Cena/Punk both want their rematch, Rey has a match on RAW for the title already. HHH looked like he had no idea why Nash was there. Cena is angry at HHH for counting to three while his foot was on the rope. Punk can blame HHH for Nash being there because of the Kliq. They can bring Steph/Vince into this storyline as well if they wanted to go that route.

Let's not forget that the next PPV is Night of Champions and last year they did a Six Pack Challenge for the title. With us already have 3(4 if you count Rey) people fighting for the title, I can see them doing another Six Pack Challenge and adding possibly Miz/Truth into it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

destiny bitches.

Steph obviously set this up otherwise her being there served no purpose. Cena is still champ technically because his foot was on the rope. Cena/ADR coming up.

WWE WWE 
Tried to get a quote from Triple H explaining himself...but he just left surrounded by security. #SummerSlam
28 minutes ago


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I think HHH is behind it all.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

WWE finally did something great and leave us wanting more!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Okay this is what I think is going on. John Cena has a huge beef with HHH over the foot on the rope. CM Punk has a huge beef with HHH because he kicked out after the insuguri. I think Cena was also told by stephanie that punk wouldnt leave wwe champion if he won.


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I just don't like the decision. After Punk won, I was so excited for the coming months. But now all we get is ADR. 

Have fun listening to ADR talk about how he finally accomplished his destiny for the next few months, even after Punk beats him for the title.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Great match, but DAMN, i was wishing punk walked out as champ. 

My First thought was dread. I was legit angry when del rio came out and ran to the ring, but now that think about it, this could become a GREAT addition to this already excellent angle.

Rey got "screwed" out of his title a couple weeks ago.
Cena got "screwed" out of his title tonight, after a missed call from Trips.
Punk got "screwed" out of his title tonight, after nash blatantly attacked him, and then the cash in.

Lots of possibilities now. Great ending. I just hope ADR's run doesn't bore me to death. 

The main thing though, is that we didn't see Cena's 8 millionth title win!!!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

RAW should be interesting tomorrow,definitely thinking Steph hired Nash.
Anyway that ending was a hell of a lot better than Punk pinning Cena with his foot on the ropes,also there's all the butthurt Punk marks/ADR haters 8*D


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



jimboystar24 said:


> FYI, spoilers are for something that has not yet aired. WWE Summerslam has aired and it's not my fault or your fault that someone didn't watch it. Spoilers are for things that have been taped and have not aired yet (ie: Impact, Smackdown, ROH Sinclair).
> 
> I hate when people think when something airs, they need to put "spoiler alert". It aired, it's out in the open. Not my fault certain people didn't watch or read about it.


Wrong. A spoiler, for example, is someone who still hasn't seen Summerslam. Since you saw it, it's not a spoiler to YOU. But it is a spoiler to other people, especially people not from the US.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



scrilla said:


> destiny bitches.
> 
> Steph obviously set this up otherwise her being there served no purpose. Cena is still champ technically because his foot was on the rope. Cena/ADR coming up.
> 
> ...


Punk gets a rematch too, so it's going to be a 3 way feud then.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I honestly think Nash was there due to do Vince's dirty work, with the Stephanie situation being unsolved yet. Seems more likely to me then Stephanie hiring Kevin Nash which is really out of left field.



Don't know what else to really say or think right now.


Also, Triple H really seemed like he really wanted CM Punk as champion the way I see it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Rey vs ADR tomorrow night, Rey to be retired in his home town?


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



magcynic said:


> Watch it here. Punk sells it beautifully.


It was a shame that the camera angle was right on him. I saw someone coming but couldn't make out who it was so it was still a slight shock but they really need to work on their camera angles


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I just realized, this would be a perfect time for X-Pac to come back to TV...hmm...


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

WWE Champion ADR vs WWE Champion CM Punk vs WWE Champion John Cena for the Undisputed WWE Championship at Night of Champions?:flip


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Gonna be interesting. Four guys in the mix ahead of NOC.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

People crying 'hypocrite' over the whole Nash in WWE/Nash in TNA comparison need to realise that fans have the right to be curious/excited because WWE actually have the capacity to make things like this mean something. TNA doesn't. They simply hotshot with little or no direction.

It's the latter that actually hurts the younger guys. Not purely the inclusion of older names.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

First post here, guys. 

This was really the only way they could finish the show without any face/heel turns, except of course Kevin Nash, if that counts. With Cena's foot being on the rope, it left the door open for his feud with Punk to continue, then Del Rio gets in the mix and with Mysterio's rematch on Raw, they could ultimately do a Fatal Four Way at NOC in 5 weeks. Someone before me suggested there might be a six pack challenge, but I think that crowds things a bit. 

I was fully expecting HHH to pedigree Punk while he had his hand raised after the match, officially kicking off their feud, but they're playing that slow, I guess. Some people expected Nash to return to be Christian's bodyguard, but Del Rio really does need the heat so that pairing makes sense. 

So, that said, expect Mysterio to tap tomorrow night, after leading off the night with Punk, Cena, HHH, Nash, Del Rio and whoever else in the ring cutting a promo. Stephanie might even show up after they showed her interactions with Punk and HHH tonight. Who knows...

Sorry for the rambling, but that's what I think. Finally decided to post a bit after following this forum for a while.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



JDman said:


> I just realized, this would be a perfect time for X-Pac to come back to TV...hmm...


I'd rather watch him eating out Chyna's oversized clit again then seeing him on WWE programming.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Kevin Nash is the anonymous Raw GM.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Gay. It's good to see Nash back, but the ending is enough for me to finally quit watching WWE.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I fucking marked when he did the jack knife power bomb on punk though. This feud definitely involves stephanie though, because trips looked genuinely shocked when nash came down (kayfabe wise, of course).


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Does the fact Punk won the actual match mean Cena's 9th WWE reign and Mysterio's 1st are void?


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



CM12Punk said:


> Wrong. A spoiler, for example, is someone who still hasn't seen Summerslam. Since you saw it, it's not a spoiler to YOU. But it is a spoiler to other people, especially people not from the US.


anybody who doesn't want to see any spoilers from the show should be smart enough to not come on here or any other wrestling sites before watching it


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I enjoyed it. CM Punk not Champion? You know what, i am mark too. But i got over it.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

lol back on july 27th nash wrote on his twitter

Punk if you want back up you got my number.Your worth me going back on the road full time.Offer stands understand if you want to go it alone


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



CM12Punk said:


> Wrong. A spoiler, for example, is someone who still hasn't seen Summerslam. Since you saw it, it's not a spoiler to YOU. But it is a spoiler to other people, especially people not from the US.


I hate that argument. If you haven't seen it then the last place you really want to be on the internet is a wrestling forum, don't ya think? Summerslam 2011 is in the history books, it is done and dusted. People shouldn't have to wrap results in bubble wrap.


----------



## TeamJoMo (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I totally respect Nash but I wasn't glad 2 c him in Summerslam cuz he doesn't suit the PG era. So Next night we'll c rey vs adr 4 the title and their might b a fatal 4-way @ NOC between cent,punk,add and rey??


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



mike10dude said:


> anybody who doesn't want to see any spoilers from the show should be smart enough to not come on here or any other wrestling sites before watching it


You're right on that. But that still doesn't mean it's not a spoiler just because you guys watched it.



> I hate that argument. If you haven't seen it then the last place you really want to be on the internet is a wrestling forum, don't ya think? Summerslam 2011 is in the history books, it is done and dusted. People shouldn't have to wrap results in bubble wrap.


^


----------



## stiffstick (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Nope not interested


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



TeamJoMo said:


> I totally respect Nash but I wasn't glad 2 c him in Summerslam cuz he doesn't suit the PG era.


PG era doesn't mean bubblegum and candy drops, and I think Vince has finally realized this. It's the little things, them swearing a bit more often, like Edge calling Christian a bitch. It can still be an enjoyable product without ric flair blading 24/7 and HHH having sex with a dead body.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

BREAKING NEWS:RAZOR RAMON WILL COME BACK TOMORROW NIGHT ON RAW AND HAVE A WWE TITLE MATCH!
SURPRISE APPEARENCE FROM X-PAC AND CHYNA TAPING A NEW PORN THIS TIME LIVE ON RAW!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Del Rio faces Mysterio tomorrow night. CM Punk has a rematch under his belt and faces either Mysterio or Del Rio for the championship. Unless they do Kevin Nash vs. Punk or something.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Wsupden said:


> PG era doesn't mean bubblegum and candy drops, and I think Vince has finally realized this. It's the little things, them swearing a bit more often, like Edge calling Christian a bitch. It can still be an enjoyable product without ric flair blading 24/7 and HHH having sex with a dead body.


Agree, the fact that there isnt much language and blood makes it better when they actually use it. It's effective when you hear Punk call Cena a kiss ass, because you dont hear it much on WWE anymore.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



TeamJoMo said:


> I totally respect Nash but I wasn't glad 2 c him in Summerslam cuz he doesn't suit the PG era. So Next night we'll c rey vs adr 4 the title and their might b a fatal 4-way @ NOC between cent,punk,add and rey??


Little boys love playing with toy trucks.

**HONK* *HONK**


----------



## Global Dominotion (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

And so it begins....


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Rey vs ADR tomorrow night, Rey to be retired in his home town?


One can only hope.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

WWE WWE 
Just asked Stephanie McMahon what she's doing backstage. She answered with one word. "Business." #SummerSlam ow.ly/i/fLWD
2 hours ago


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm not even that mad about Punk losing...why? Because Cena didn't win.

Del Rio needs the heat so it's GENIUS that they used Nash behind Rio to help him garner that much needed heat for his title run. I'm excited for tomorrow to see the explaining that will happen. 

I expect either HHH to be behind all of this or a Steph v. HHH power struggle.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



TeamJoMo said:


> I totally respect Nash but I wasn't glad 2 c him in Summerslam cuz he doesn't suit the PG era. So Next night we'll c rey vs adr 4 the title and their might b a fatal 4-way @ NOC between cent,punk,add and rey??


lol JoMo fan trying to protect PG, go figure.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Anyone want to guess what role Stephanie McMahon had in tonight's PPV?

Why was she seen in Cena's locker room?

Thoughts?


----------



## stiffstick (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I think the same thing will happen again tomorrow Cena will demand a rematch saying he got screwed kind of like the whole Christian vs Orton thing goes.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

To warm him up like Melina did for Batista.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Just realized something. It's just probably gonna be pushed under the rug and not addressed but:

The ref rang the bell for ADR/Punk when CM Punk was still on the ground, I remember last year when Miz tried to cash in on Sheamus when he was knocked out and the ref stated that both men had to be up in order for it to count.


Like I said before, not expecting anything out of this cause WWE ignores technicalities like this all the time.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



mordeaci said:


> Just realized something. It's just probably gonna be pushed under the rug and not addressed but:
> 
> The ref rang the bell for ADR/Punk when CM Punk was still on the ground, I remember last year when Miz tried to cash in on Sheamus when he was knocked out and the ref stated that both men had to be up in order for it to count.
> 
> ...


I hope to God they announce this tomorrow night.

But they'll probably ignore it, like half the shit like that.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

You've gotta be freaking kidding me. Fuck Del Rio.


----------



## stiffstick (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Cena will be upset tomorrow and demand a rematch, but they couldnt give someone else the title besides del rio?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



JDman said:


> I hope to God they announce this tomorrow night.
> 
> But they'll probably ignore it, like half the shit like that.


Yep. I doubt it ever becomes significant since the situation was only referenced one time before.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Overbooked clusterfuck.

Terrible booking. Considering Cena/Punk is THE feud going on at the moment, it was an awful decision to change the direction and bring in several other characters into the main event angle (Steph, ADR, Nash). 

It's booking like this drags the product down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Ugh god another energy killing MITB cash in. These things really need to stop as they really haven't worked since RVD cashed in how many years ago? Edge's first one was great, the RVD one worked and all of them since haven't worked at pushing anyone to the main event to stay. They just bore me to death now. Ugh.

Anyway, hopefully he gets over because he's clearly not at this point. I'm not optimistic about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



SummerLove said:


> You've gotta be freaking kidding me. Fuck Del Rio.





stiffstick said:


> Cena will be upset tomorrow and demand a rematch, but they couldnt give someone else the title besides del rio?


Keep it coming guys, this is what I want to see. A pissed off IWC rules.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



stiffstick said:


> Cena will be upset tomorrow and demand a rematch, but they couldnt give someone else the title besides del rio?


He was the only person that made sense.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Simple as that.. Fuck Del Rio.. Fuck Del Cucaracha!

They screwed Punk!

Hoping to see a pissed off rant by Punk 2morrow!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



CM12Punk said:


> Stephanie hired Nash to take out Punk so ADR can be champion. HHH feuds with her for a while before turning heel himself, creating a mega-stable with Nash, Steph, himself, ADR and hopefully Cena.


That's what I was thinking. We saw Steph leaving Cena's locker room and got no explanation and I thought the same thing...then I remembered Russo wasn't writing the show so we'll most likely not see a mega stable consisting of Attitude Era stars.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Fuck you, pyro. Just fuck you.


----------



## a495551 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

im tired of the miZ getting embarrassed. i want him back in the main event NOW.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



mordeaci said:


> Yep. I doubt it ever becomes significant since the situation was only referenced one time before.


Twice actually.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



Scorpion said:


> That's what I was thinking. We saw Steph leaving Cena's locker room and got no explanation and I thought the same thing...then I remembered Russo wasn't writing the show so we'll most likely not see a mega stable consisting of Attitude Era stars.


LOL, but seriously I do expect to see some kind of stable.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I don't like del rio but I'm excited to see where this goes with him and Nash now being involved. Tomorrow mystery faces del rio for the strap so this is getting good !!!!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Well I think that this screwjob has something to do with Cena. Because Stephanie was seen leaving his room. I'm wondering what that was all about. Plus, you have the Cena's leg on the ropes. As well as Punk kicking out of the insiguri.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



SummerLove said:


> Fuck you, pyro. Just fuck you.


I don't know why you're complaining. The ending could've been way worse than this. Punk could've turned heel with HHH and lost all his babyface momentum in the process, he could've been buried by Cena, he could've been thrown out of the title picture alltogether by having ADR cash in on John Cena. Instead, Punk actually wins, albeit controversially, we get somebody awesome as a brand new champion and there's OBVIOUSLY gonna be a ton of controversy on Raw due to the ending that leads to Punk and Cena still being in the title picture. Everything's fine.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm super duper pissed of course. 
But I've stopped and thought about all the things that now have to be answered and all the situations that can occur from all of this!
Tomorrow will truly be EPIC!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Just rewatched and punk didn't kick out of the enzugiri by del rio.

It just looked like it at the end because he rolled moved a little after the ref counted to 3.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



scrilla said:


> destiny bitches.
> 
> Steph obviously set this up otherwise her being there served no purpose. Cena is still champ technically because his foot was on the rope. Cena/ADR coming up.
> 
> ...


lol, didn't you have a Punk avatar on before that Del Rio one?? you just jump from champion to champion or what.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Same reason she was behind CM Punk? Pre-match chat to build up suspense before the bout.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Just rewatched and punk didn't kick out of the enzugiri by del rio.
> 
> It just looked like it at the end because he rolled moved a little after the ref counted to 3.


Naw it was ajerkiing motion like we always see that indicates a kick out. He kicked out


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Only idiots aren't intersted in this storyline. The ONE problem is that no one gives a shit about ADR


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

She seemed suspicious about something. I would not mind for Stephanie to come back and play an on-screen role from now on.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Shame the top 2 heels under ADR are Miz and Truth since that's who he's gonna be losing to after he loses @ NoC. At least Ziggler'll probably get some wins over a former WWE champion if he's still US champ by the time it's his turn to beat Punk.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



Chicago Warrior said:


> She seemed suspicious about something.


Exactly. This might be overrating WWE creative, but I don't know if this was a typical pre-match talk.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Okay, this whole situation is turning into one big clusterfuck because now Punk AND Cena need rematches. This is most likely gonna end up in a five-way match between Cena/Punk/Del Rio/Mysterio/Nash at the next PPV. Idk. Somebody better make some sense out of this tomorrow night.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know why you're complaining. The ending could've been way worse than this. Punk could've turned heel with HHH and lost all his babyface momentum in the process, he could've been buried by Cena, he could've been thrown out of the title picture alltogether by having ADR cash in on John Cena. Instead, Punk actually wins, albeit controversially, we get somebody awesome as a brand new champion and there's OBVIOUSLY gonna be a ton of controversy on Raw due to the ending that leads to Punk and Cena still being in the title picture. Everything's fine.


I know that the finish was the best possible finish in this scenario, but it still means Del Rio is champion and I really never wanted to see that. Hopefully he gets stripped of it tomorrow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know why you're complaining. The ending could've been way worse than this. Punk could've turned heel with HHH and lost all his babyface momentum in the process, he could've been buried by Cena, he could've been thrown out of the title picture alltogether by having ADR cash in on John Cena. Instead, Punk actually wins, albeit controversially, we get somebody awesome as a brand new champion and there's OBVIOUSLY gonna be a ton of controversy on Raw due to the ending that leads to Punk and Cena still being in the title picture. Everything's fine.


Maybe because as of now Del Rio suffers from cricket syndrome? I'm not annoyed that Punk lost or anything and I'm fine with Del Rio being champion if they can get him over because I think he's decently talented but no one can ignore the fact that next to know one cares when he speaks and no one really sees him as championship material. He's not much past Swagger level at this point in the eyes of the live audience. 

Like I said before, I'm ready for WWE to do away with this MITB thing because for me it's beyond stale. It's worked well twice. That's about it. Edge's fist cash in and RVDs cash in. No one else has been propelled to the main event to stay from it. Just be done with it and push people properly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



stadw0n306 said:


> lol, didn't you have a Punk avatar on before that Del Rio one?? you just jump from champion to champion or what.


what you can't be a fan of two wrestlers? fuck man my bad.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



JM said:


> Maybe because as of now Del Rio suffers from cricket syndrome? I'm not annoyed that Punk lost or anything and I'm fine with Del Rio being champion if they can get him over because I think he's decently talented but no one can ignore the fact that next to know one cares when he speaks and no one really sees him as championship material. He's not much past Swagger level at this point in the eyes of the live audience.
> 
> Like I said before, I'm ready for WWE to do away with this MITB thing because for me it's beyond stale. It's worked well twice. That's about it. Edge's fist cash in and RVDs cash in. No one else has been propelled to the main event to stay from it. Just be done with it and push people properly.


Yeah, but ADR just went over one of the top faces in the company and hands down the hottest act in wrestling today thanks to Kevin Nash. There isn't a bigger way to get him over than this and if he comes out to no reaction tomorrow then we're in trouble.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Imagine mysterio pulls out the win in his hometown ? This board will melt down lol


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Let's not forget that the next PPV is Night of Champions and last year they did a Six Pack Challenge for the title. With us already have 3(4 if you count Rey) people fighting for the title, I can see them doing another Six Pack Challenge and adding possibly Miz/Truth into it.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Tomorrow might clear up the "clusterfuck". What they might be doing is giving mysterio his rematch and he loses. Eliminating him. Nash won't be in the title picture. So, I think it will be a triple threat ladder or cage match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



scrilla said:


> what you can't be a fan of two wrestlers? fuck man my bad.


Naw you can't bro


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

WAIT!!!

Cena doesn't get a rematch!! He wrestled for the undisputed title. He wasn't undisputed champ before, he was WWE champ. So technically Cena is done. Which might just lead to a Punk/Adr feud at NOC


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Nut Tree said:


> WAIT!!!
> 
> Cena doesn't get a rematch!! He wrestled for the undisputed title. He wasn't undisputed champ before, he was WWE champ. So technically Cena is done. Which might just lead to a Punk/Adr feud at NOC


technically Cena didn't lose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Scorpion said:


> Yeah, but ADR just went over one of the top faces in the company and hands down the hottest act in wrestling today thanks to Kevin Nash. There isn't a bigger way to get him over than this and if he comes out to no reaction tomorrow then we're in trouble.


Which is basically saying that WWE can think of no better way of getting people over then having them go over a guy who's already had a match at the end of a PPV. Guys should be over before winning a championship. WWE is just being too lazy about it. It's not like it's worked for everyone who's done it either.


----------



## zyzz (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Am I the only 1 that thinks this is amazing?

First of all, you can't have Punk be WWE champion forever. You don't want him to be "super punk".. More importantly he doesn't "need" the championship because his character/personality shines through more than anyone else imo.

Secondly, I agree.. ADR sucks and has no character. However it's smart to have ADR against rey tomorrow, as it will be another "boo, yeah, boo, yeah" type of fight (having the crowd on your side). If it was punk vs rey, I'm not sure I would want to see that. CM Punk might get more cheered than Rey (regardless of his hometown crowd). And ADR needs this more than anything.. he's stale

Third, This brings up the Kevin Nash situation. He is indeed old, however we're getting more of the "attitude era" feel to it. He too has personality imo.

Fourth, Cena and CM Punk both have legitimate reasons for a rematch. Both will probably be in the title scene starting "next" week.

Lastly, we might see Helmsley vs Mcmahon power feud, which sounds intriguing.


We pretty much came from 1 feud, to possibly 3 new feuds that are all interesting.

I'm enjoying the Reality Era.. A lot of people in this forum do not realize how crazy this year has been so far..


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



scrilla said:


> technically Cena didn't lose.


Yeah but the call can't be reversed. HHH said he didn't see it.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Anyone called Rey/Punk/Cena/ADR at Night of Champions yet? That's what I'm going with. No idea about this Kevin Nash thing though. Maybe ADR's bodyguard?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Camoron said:


> Anyone called Rey/Punk/Cena/ADR at Night of Champions yet? That's what I'm going with. No idea about this Kevin Nash thing though. Maybe ADR's bodyguard?


Either a triple threat match at Night of Champions or just Punk vs. Del Rio


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I believe its 1 of 2 things..

I think maybe trips had Nash do what he did. Nash and trips have a history and since trips is COO he couldnt dierctly alter the match to his liking(like he said on RAW) which was neither Punk or Cena walking out the Champ. Thus why he didnt do anything about cenas foot on the rope because in the end it didnt matter because trips knew what was going to happen. This will play out for weeks with Trips eventually revealing he was the mastermind all along.

Second I think this could of been steph and Vinces doing. Think about it. Vince gets canned because the WWE is in disarray. Trips takes over and tries to set things right. Now we have 3 guys all having claim to being the number one contnder, An old man running around jack Kniffing people, and Raw seems to be a cluster FUCK. so vince can now claim its worse then when he left and demand to be put back in charge.

either way I wasnt that big of a fan the Tna like ending that was presented tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Camoron said:


> Anyone called Rey/Punk/Cena/ADR at Night of Champions yet? That's what I'm going with. No idea about this Kevin Nash thing though. Maybe ADR's bodyguard?


Naw. I see Nash as an asset for Triple H and the McMahons. No way would he play second fiddle to Del Rio. Anyway, that match you predicted is probably how it's gonna end up at Night of Champions.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Wow the last 20 minutes was fucking awesome to be honest.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Thought Shane would be involved as well.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

This whole Vince sabotaging HHH can't happen because the entire family voted for Vince to be relieved of his duties. Including Stephanie. Stephanie leaving Cena's room is the big question. Where are they going with this? Was Cena being told what would happen if he lost to Punk. Is that why Cena didn't really put up a fight to void that punk victory? And was HHH holding Punk in the ring, by trying to shake his hand which he knew Punk wouldn't do. And raise his arm...stalling.


----------



## MDollaz (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

OK 1st off, I know ADR doesn't get the iggest reaction, but at MITB and SS there were quite a bit of Del Rio Chants. Where does this "no reaction" claim come from?

Secondly, anyone complaining about the appearance of Nash is looking at this wrong. First of all we're not sure whether or not Nash is working for Steph or ADR or if he's just in it for himself. And even if he is in the main event spot, which I doubt he will be, I don't imagine he'll be going over anyone. WWE may not be that high on Punk but he's still the hottest commodity in wrestling right now and he's not going to be swept under the rug so easily.

Its already been stated several times but CM Punk has spearheaded the hottest summer the WWE has seen in quite some time. While we were all wondering how WWE was going to fill the void between WM27 and WM28, several key moves have made the last 2 PPVs more exciting than WM27 and there's still so much more to come. With Cena tied up in this title picture, Rock is still on the horizon and I have a feeling that he'll be injected into this scenario before long. This is what the WWE has been missing, a main event picture based on more than just 2 or 3 guys. Things are completely unpredictable right now and everyone has left SummerSlam ready for RAW tomorrow night. I feel like a fan again


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MDollaz said:


> OK 1st off, I know ADR doesn't get the iggest reaction, but at MITB and SS there were quite a bit of Del Rio Chants. Where does this "no reaction" claim come from?


He gets FACE chants at times. Doesn't really help the attempts to make him a credible heel champion. I wish he was over, no doubt, but he's not.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



vintage jorts said:


> To warm him up like Melina did for Batista.


:shocked:


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MDollaz said:


> OK 1st off, I know ADR doesn't get the iggest reaction, but at MITB and SS there were quite a bit of Del Rio Chants. Where does this "no reaction" claim come from?
> 
> Secondly, anyone complaining about the appearance of Nash is looking at this wrong. First of all we're not sure whether or not Nash is working for Steph or ADR or if he's just in it for himself. And even if he is in the main event spot, which I doubt he will be, I don't imagine he'll be going over anyone. WWE may not be that high on Punk but he's still the hottest commodity in wrestling right now and he's not going to be swept under the rug so easily.
> 
> Its already been stated several times but CM Punk has spearheaded the hottest summer the WWE has seen in quite some time. While we were all wondering how WWE was going to fill the void between WM27 and WM28, several key moves have made the last 2 PPVs more exciting than WM27 and there's still so much more to come. With Cena tied up in this title picture, Rock is still on the horizon and I have a feeling that he'll be injected into this scenario before long. *This is what the WWE has been missing, a main event picture based on more than just 2 or 3 guys. Things are completely unpredictable right now and everyone has left SummerSlam ready for RAW tomorrow night. I feel like a fan again*


This reminds me of 2000-20002...yes, when I see twitter blowing up like Cole always brings up. That reminds me of how awesome this company can be. If they continue to give great storylines like this. I believe the WWE will be back to record breaking ratings like the good ol days. And yes, the PG era is dead. PG era didn't have writing like this. Booker making poo jokes....great night


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

I think he banged her too. Triple H found out and thats why he screwed Cena in that match. He could clearly see cena's foot was on the rope but counted anyway. Not only that but punk disrespected shephinie and mocked triple h yet he still wanted to shake punks hand and rise it in victory it made me sick seeing triple h kissing punks ass now i no why. Cena banged his girl and this is his revenge perfetic really


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MDollaz said:


> Secondly, anyone complaining about the appearance of Nash is looking at this wrong. First of all we're not sure whether or not Nash is working for Steph or ADR or if he's just in it for himself. And even if he is in the main event spot, which I doubt he will be, I don't imagine he'll be going over anyone. WWE may not be that high on Punk but he's still the hottest commodity in wrestling right now and he's not going to be swept under the rug so easily.


This. Cut that "double standard" bullshit out. For all we know this Nash appearance could've been another one off and we won't see the guy again. He could be Del Rio's hired muscle. He could be Steph's hired muscle. He could be Trips hired muscle. His role in this hasn't been established yet, so its NOT just an old guy burying rising stars. And technically speaking a rising star walked out with the title tonight anyway. HHH is gonna catch hell tomorrow. Cena's got an axe to grind, Punk's got an axe to grind, the Steph situation needs to be explained, and there's a title match! This angle is STILL awesome and has once again created a ton of new possibilites going forward.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

paraphrasing here...."Whatever happens at SummerSlam will be because I wanted it to happen" - Triple H last monday. This tells me that he knew about Nash.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



Cole Phelps said:


> I think he banged her too. Triple H found out and thats why he screwed Cena in that match. He could clearly see cena's foot was on the rope but counted anyway. Not only that but punk disrespected shephinie and mocked triple h yet he still wanted to shake punks hand and rise it in victory it made me sick seeing triple h kissing punks ass now i no why. Cena banged his girl and this is his revenge perfetic really


LOL, you're not serious are you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



JM said:


> Maybe because as of now Del Rio suffers from cricket syndrome? I'm not annoyed that Punk lost or anything and I'm fine with Del Rio being champion if they can get him over because I think he's decently talented but no one can ignore the fact that next to know one cares when he speaks and no one really sees him as championship material. He's not much past Swagger level at this point in the eyes of the live audience.
> 
> Like I said before, I'm ready for WWE to do away with this MITB thing because for me it's beyond stale. It's worked well twice. That's about it. Edge's fist cash in and RVDs cash in. No one else has been propelled to the main event to stay from it. Just be done with it and push people properly.


Ok, great, he gets crickets. Why is that my problem? I like him, I say he deserves it and I'm not letting a bunch of crowds tell me any different.


----------



## MDollaz (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MM10 said:


> paraphrasing here...."Whatever happens at SummerSlam will be because I wanted it to happen" - Triple H last monday. This tells me that he knew about Nash.


This has been the thing that has stuck out in my mind the most about this whole thing. I'm thinking Triple H has a bigger role than we think. Just think of the ending. CM Punk wins with Cena's foot on the rope. There was nothing about this match that couldn't or wouldn't have happened with a normal referee. The argument can be made that HHH put himself in position for his master plan to take shape. He definitely is part of a bigger picture here.

So many possibilities...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

am I the only one that doesn't give a fuck if ADR is over or not? all I know is he entertains me and I couldn't give a fuck how some 4 year olds in John Cena t-shirts at WWE live events react to him.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

for me if this storyline leads to Steph/HHH been Evil power hungry bad guys and leads to Punk been the bad ass babyface making him a moneymaking megastar i.e like Austin. Leading to Punk ben a thorn in their side. I'm all for it but if Punk is pushed to the side i really think it could be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL, you're not serious are you.


Kayfab wise think about it. Punk has been nothing but trouble for triple h he publicly dissed his whole family infront of him many times. 

If i was trips i'd be pissed but he lets punk get away with everything including returning and claiming to be champion after that tourtment and caused alot of confuesion within wwe. so why after all that would triple h be so thrilled punks champ, and miss cenas foot on the rope ?

Bottom line he hates cena more it's a fact and i hope cena turns heel and kicks triple h's head in !


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



Cole Phelps said:


> Cena banged his girl and this is his revenge perfetic really


And then Steph can give berth to a hand. BRILLIANT! :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, great, he gets crickets. Why is that my problem? I like him, I say he deserves it and I'm not letting a bunch of crowds tell me any different.


It's not your problem it's WWE's problem. They'll continue going along thinking MITB cash ins are a successful way to get people over even though it's proven that it's not. You have knocked WWE decisions for pushing guys who aren't over before though so this is kinda ironic.

Look, I like Del Rio, I would have liked it if they pushed him properly and got him over but clearly WWE is too lazy for that and are now shoving him in with a quick fix to try to get him over even though this hasn't worked in the past with other guys. MITB needs to go, WWE relies on it too much and it simply IS NOT WORKING.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



JM said:


> He gets FACE chants at times. Doesn't really help the attempts to make him a credible heel champion. I wish he was over, no doubt, but he's not.


The WWE isn't exactly bracing the old standard of "faces and heels" at this point. They seem to have totally jumped on board with letting the fans cheer or boo as they will. Of course, that's a good thing, since the fans were doing it anyway. 
Pretty much all of the heels are getting face reactions from portions of crowds. Everybody in that six man tonight drew a face pop at some point. 
Christian gets cheered. 
Everyone in the main event received cheers. 
I think even Nash drew a pop.
ADR got cheered several times tonight. 

I don't recall if Henry did. At this point, Mark Henry seems to be the closest thing to a "heel" if we're judging based on crowd responses.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

I think she's going to be in heel stable with HHH AND Nash.

btw Steph looked really hot.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

No? Thats so stupid Infact its so stupid you should become a wwe writer...None of them would go through with this storyline, its just like the one where vince wanted Steph to be his lover and they have a baby. Wtf?


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Fuck the belt. Let del rio and the upper-mid carders play with it for awhile. Its a shitty belt anyway, and they need it a hell of a lot more than punk and cena do.

The big boys have some sick storylines to do.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

the truth is, its a conspiracy ! but honestly i think your giving wwe to much credit for actually having meaning behind everything they air


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, great, he gets crickets. Why is that my problem? I like him, I say he deserves it and I'm not letting a bunch of crowds tell me any different.


It's crazy how you've complained about how the WWE pushed Orton and other guys despite them being un-over but yet there's nothing wrong with ADR being given the WWE title and he's un-over just like the rest.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



scrilla said:


> am I the only one that doesn't give a fuck if ADR is over or not? all I know is he entertains me and I couldn't give a fuck how some 4 year olds in John Cena t-shirts at WWE live events react to him.


EVERYONE should have this reaction. Anybody who seriously says "Del Rio shouldn't be champ because he's not over." and isn't collecting a paycheck from the WWE is doing wrestling wrong. Word of advice: Stop thinking about things behind the scenes guys and just watch the show the way you do any other TV show, if you think it sucks stop watching it. Wrestling fans are weird sometimes.


----------



## shiz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



Cole Phelps said:


> I think he banged her too. Triple H found out and thats why he screwed Cena in that match. He could clearly see cena's foot was on the rope but counted anyway. Not only that but punk disrespected shephinie and mocked triple h yet he still wanted to shake punks hand and rise it in victory it made me sick seeing triple h kissing punks ass now i no why. Cena banged his girl and this is his revenge perfetic really


omg i definitely lol'd when i read that...


----------



## Phoenix7RP (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

First time poster here.

This is what I think would happen.

This has Triple H written all over it.

He calls it down the middle, and acts innocent and confused to keep his image of a good, impartial COO intact.

But behind the scenes, he does not like to have Cena or Punk be the champion.

So Triple H talks with ADR, that he is to cash in tonight, and for ADR to be Triple H's "Corporate Champ".

Triple H talks with Kevin Nash, to do the dirty work.

This goes hand in hand with Step saying good luck to both Punk and Cena (that's what he did in Cena's room), as it does not matter who wins. Whoever wins, Nash comes out and powerbombs them. ADR then cashes in.

Punk goes after Nash. Nash will pretend that it is ADR that hired him. Triple H tries to stay impartial, giving Punk and/or Cena rematches and all. But slowly, he shows heel tendencies.

Eventually, it is revealed that everything was planned by Triple H and Steph. A group/stable is then formed with Triple H, Steph, Nash, ADR. 

This is for a slow heel turn for Triple H, and a slow face turn for Punk. 

Punk did not do anything illegal to win the Undisputed Championship, but got screwed out of it. People would get behind him now.

No idea though of what Cena would be doing now. Maybe stay with the title picture for a while, then move on to the Rock feud late this year or early next year, leaving Punk vs the management.


----------



## a495551 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

was a budget paper view. give long matches.
then give surprise at the end. 99 percent of people who paid for summerslam did it for the surprise at the end. the surprise with cena and cm punk . yeah there were a few 5 star matches but there not worth paying anything for. we use to get all kinds of surprises and shocking situations. especially on a paperview. these days u get ONE per paper view. everything else is filler. roster is full of talent and no one is utilized properly. the entire wwe relies on over exaggerating hype.trying to make things appear bigger then they really are.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Phoenix7RP said:


> First time poster here.
> 
> This is what I think would happen.
> 
> ...


I like this. But it still doesn't explain the whole foot on the rope thing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Guys, it's Kevin Nash we're talking about here. He's not signed onto this feud just as a pawn, knowing his ego he wants to be the WWE champion for the next 5 years.


----------



## Phoenix7RP (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



radiatedrich said:


> I like this. But it still doesn't explain the whole foot on the rope thing.


Triple H does not care who wins, so he does not care about the foot on the rope.

It does, on the other hand, does not explain why Cena seemed so quiet about losing that way. Maybe they just did that so that Cena wouldn't be in the ring when Punk gets attacked. I fully expect Cena to complain about the foot tomorrow.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



radiatedrich said:


> I like this. But it still doesn't explain the whole foot on the rope thing.


To sell Triple H made the mistake everyone thought he would refing the match.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Phoenix7RP said:


> Triple H does not care who wins, so he does not care about the foot on the rope.
> 
> It does, on the other hand, does not explain why Cena seemed so quiet about losing that way. Maybe they just did that so that Cena wouldn't be in the ring when Punk gets attacked. *I fully expect Cena to complain about the foot tomorrow.*


As do I. Still, I'm honestly quite clueless about this whole thing; more than I have been about a storyline in years (that's a good thing btw).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



The Hardcore Show said:


> To sell Triple H made the mistake everyone thought he would refing the match.


Yeah, basically. It'll give Cena a reason to say that Triple H should have never been the ref in the first place. Before all this other possible stuff comes out.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Three-way feud between Del Rio (w/ Nash representing him), John Cena (w/ Stephanie representing him)and Punk (w/ Hunter representing him).

Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Phoenix7RP (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



radiatedrich said:


> As do I. Still, I'm honestly quite *clueless about this whole thing*; more than I have been about a storyline in years (that's a good thing btw).


True that. It is a lot better now that there are a lot of possible scenarios.

I mean, a lot of people expected ADR to cash in, but Nash attacking Punk? 

I just hope that the WWE does not waste this opportunity.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



JM said:


> Yeah, basically. It'll give Cena a reason to say that Triple H should have never been the ref in the first place. Before all this other possible stuff comes out.


I do think had Cena won he would of faced the same fate as CM Punk. I have a feeling Triple H really did not see Cena's foot on the rope but simply did not care as he knew Punk was going to get jacknifed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



a495551 said:


> was a budget paper view. give long matches.
> then give surprise at the end. 99 percent of people who paid for summerslam did it for the surprise at the end. the surprise with cena and cm punk . yeah there were a few 5 star matches but there not worth paying anything for. we use to get all kinds of surprises and shocking situations. especially on a paperview. these days u get ONE per paper view. everything else is filler. roster is full of talent and no one is utilized properly. the entire wwe relies on over exaggerating hype.trying to make things appear bigger then they really are.


Your post makes no sense at all lol, and what the fuck is a paper view?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



radiatedrich said:


> As do I. Still, I'm honestly quite clueless about this whole thing; more than I have been about a storyline in years (that's a good thing btw).


Yep. The fact that they made this storyline even more unpredictable is absolutely awesome. 
I can't even be mad anymore about ADR winning cause this is going to be amazing.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I have no idea on what will happen next, But thats what makes the WWE Great right now.


----------



## a495551 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



stadw0n306 said:


> Your post makes no sense at all lol, and what the fuck is a paper view?


idiot:banplz:

im not Watching this shit anymore. i got off smackdown. i can get off raw very easily. fucking hate it. to corporate. we cant count on cm punk forever. wwe needs to do MORE. instead of this money saving bs.more fuleds ore story lines more promos. do it or im gone.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

As much as we hate seeing our beloved Punk lose, it wasn't a bad sequence of plot twists. Both Punk AND Cena now have beefs with HHH, and it sets up all kinds of triple threat / title match scenarios to take us through Survivor Series. Eventually Cena will get the title back to set up the Rock WM feud, and CM Punk will have his hands full with HHH and Nash. Del Rio served his purpose, Cena/Rock will be face vs. face, and Punk/HHH will fave vs. heel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



a495551 said:


> idiot:banplz:
> 
> im not Watching this shit anymore. i got off smackdown. i can get off raw very easily. fucking hate it. to corporate. we cant count on cm punk forever. wwe needs to do MORE. instead of this money saving bs.more fuleds ore story lines more promos. do it or im gone.


cya


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

While I didn't like the swerve that much, I'd forgive it many times over if they changed the belt design.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I have 2 pics for you!!

haters gonna hate


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*[spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Take the title off CM Punk and give it to alberto no heato?

I regret buying the PPV just for the fact that I witnessed ADR cash in 

kevin nash was epic though


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Watch Raw and you will find out. RESPEK BRAH.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Wow great work. At first I was genuinely pissed they gave ADR the belt but then I realized that was the whole point. Hopefully this gives Mr. Destiny the heat he's been so desperately needing. Excited for tomorrow and what's to come of this.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Watch Raw and you will find out. RESPEK BRAH.


I am tuning in but still aside from Kevin Nash it was so predictable it make me sick


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

If this angle has proven anything, it's proving that you can't just write something off without seeing how it plays out.

How about waiting and watching Raw to see how it all plays out?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> I am tuning in but still aside from Kevin Nash it was so predictable it make me sick


I didn't see it coming atall tbh I just thought H was gonna leave with both belts.


----------



## spawnsyxx9 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Definitely going to need to see where this goes before you can piss on it.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I do think had Cena won he would of faced the same fate as CM Punk. I have a feeling Triple H really did not see Cena's foot on the rope but simply did not care as he knew Punk was going to get jacknifed.


It should've been Cena instead of Punk.

I'm intrigued to see where this all goes though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I lol'd.

So where do we go from here?


----------



## thegreatdarius (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

it's triple h and stephanie's revenge to cena and punk. and nash helped triple h, his kliq member


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MovieStarR™ said:


> It should've been Cena instead of Punk.
> 
> I'm intrigued to see where this all goes though.


I think with the entire "everything to lose" promo by Cena pretty much meant that Punk will and should win at SS. I think it's more important to tie Punk into the title picture as close as possible and with Cena on the outskirts with booking decisions to turn him heel (side with Nash/Cliq) or keep him face and help Punk out.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

It's all building to something epic, I think. My guess is that Kevin Nash will be a "problem solver" for Triple H's administration, doing what _3 Minute Warning_ used to do for Eric Bischoff (although this might be a bit unrealistic as Kevin Nash is literally made out of porcelain and could shatter to a million pieces at any moment). CM Punk and John Cena will be forced to relucatantly join forces to smash the evil corporation (which, for reasons unknown, are keen on keeping Millionaire Mexican ADR as their champion). Punk & Cena will battle the evil WWE superpowers and form a begrudging respect for each other, until Cena pulls the ultimate swerve, betrays Punk and sides with Triple H's _Megabucks Alliance_. This is when The Rock returns, who layeth the smacketh down on all the candy asses and hurls John Cena, ADR, Kevin Nash and Triple H into the sun, which he then Rock Bottoms into a black hole. Maybe ... just maybe!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Cena is not turning heel. Be realistic. They are just teasing you. 

And didn't Kliq kinda died in the 90's and if not when Nash left wwe the last time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Why? Because ADR's kinda awesome, in case you hadn't noticed. Punk will be fine. They look like they're gradually setting him up for a big put over (well, a bigger one than he's already gotten, that is). It's not going to be his last title reign or anything..


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



a495551 said:


> was a budget paper view. give long matches.
> then give surprise at the end. 99 percent of people who paid for summerslam did it for the surprise at the end. the surprise with cena and cm punk . yeah there were a few 5 star matches but there not worth paying anything for. we use to get all kinds of surprises and shocking situations. especially on a paperview. these days u get ONE per paper view. everything else is filler. roster is full of talent and no one is utilized properly. the entire wwe relies on over exaggerating hype.trying to make things appear bigger then they really are.


A few 5 star matches that aren't worth paying for...

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



the modern myth said:


> It's all building to something epic, I think. My guess is that Kevin Nash will be a "problem solver" for Triple H's administration, doing what _3 Minute Warning_ used to do for Eric Bischoff (although this might be a bit unrealistic as Kevin Nash is literally made out of porcelain and could shatter to a million pieces at any moment). CM Punk and John Cena will be forced to relucatantly join forces to smash the evil corporation (which, for reasons unknown, are keen on keeping Millionaire Mexican ADR as their champion). Punk & Cena will battle the evil WWE superpowers and form a begrudging respect for each other, until Cena pulls the ultimate swerve, betrays Punk and sides with Triple H's _Megabucks Alliance_. This is when The Rock returns, who layeth the smacketh down on all the candy asses and hurls John Cena, ADR, Kevin Nash and Triple H into the sun, which he then Rock Bottoms into a black hole. Maybe ... just maybe!


That would be pretty fucking epic


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



AlbertWesker said:


> That would be pretty fucking epic


+1


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



thegreatdarius said:


> it's triple h and stephanie's revenge to cena and punk. and nash helped triple h, his kliq member


I agree with this.. it makes sense.. Cena is the reason vince was fired. If Cena hadn't forced Vince to reinstate Punk and ask for a match with Punk in the first place.. WWE Title wouldn't have gone and Vince would still be around (acc. to the storyline).. 

And Punk is the main enemy to HHH and steph.. Nash is just helping hunter.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



the modern myth said:


> It's all building to something epic, I think. My guess is that Kevin Nash will be a "problem solver" for Triple H's administration, doing what _3 Minute Warning_ used to do for Eric Bischoff (although this might be a bit unrealistic as Kevin Nash is literally made out of porcelain and could shatter to a million pieces at any moment). CM Punk and John Cena will be forced to relucatantly join forces to smash the evil corporation (which, for reasons unknown, are keen on keeping Millionaire Mexican ADR as their champion). Punk & Cena will battle the evil WWE superpowers and form a begrudging respect for each other, until Cena pulls the ultimate swerve, betrays Punk and sides with Triple H's _Megabucks Alliance_. This is when The Rock returns, who layeth the smacketh down on all the candy asses and hurls John Cena, ADR, Kevin Nash and Triple H into the sun, which he then Rock Bottoms into a black hole. Maybe ... just maybe!


that would be pretty cool 

was gutted as well as soon as saw ADR running to the ring to cash in...NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stinger87 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

This will provide Del Rio with some momentum perhaps, but when they hit the mexican tour his 'no-reaction' disappears anyway. I'm interested in the events that will go down leading up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Del Rio desperately needs heat and this is a great way to get it. Punk hasn't seen his last title reign so don't worry. I actually think we might see the formation of a new stable involving ADR, HHH, Nash and Steph. If they do do that, ADR could get over huge.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Why? Because ADR's kinda awesome, in case you hadn't noticed.*


ADR is kinda alot of things, but awesome definately isn't one of them.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Marked when Nash Jack knifed Punk and Marked when ADR cashed in that is all


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I pretty much figured this would happen, although I thought HHH would screw both guys. I had a gut feeling this would be their only chance to get some heat for ADR, however it would've been a little better if Punk's win was more emotional and if there was signs of mutual respect between the 2.

The ball's in ADR's hands now. No more excuses for him not to get heat other than Alberto himself. Time to sink or swim.


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I loved it when Kevin Nash came out but from a business sense it seemed an odd decision to let Del Rio cash in and take the belt when he comes out to no reaction every week (don't get me wrong I'm a fan but it's an obvious problem that needs to be addressed) and Punk blows the roof off of every arena and his shirt is apparently now outselling Cena's. My only thought was that the Mexico tour must be soon. Still, for the second straight pay per view in a row I can't wait nor can I easily predict what's going to happen on the following Raw, we are definitely in the most interestng wrestling storyline we have been in in years.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



floyd2386 said:


> The ball's in ADR's hands now. No more excuses for him not to get heat other than Alberto himself. Time to sink or swim.


Agreed. In hindsight, we all knew his title reign was coming one way or another. He'll either pull something out of his anus, update his gimmick, get a reaction from the crowd, and join The Miz as one of WWE's top heels, or he'll flop miserably and join Jack Swagger in the Failed Push Club. 

It's a win / win situation really. If he succeeds, we'll all be proven wrong. If he fails, Pyro will bitch, and we'll all laugh.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Maybe this was planned all along. Maybe Triple H saw Cena's foot on the rope, but made the count anymore. And, maybe him holding's Punks hand up and congratulating him after the match was to stall so Nash could run out? 

Or, it was planned by Stephanie to make sure that CM Punk has no chance of leaving once again the WWE Champion, and took matters into her own hands? Remember CM Punk is basically the reason why Vince is no longer making the "day to day operations." He also bashed her and Triple H. Revenge possibly?

Maybe Nash was hired to be Del Rio's bodyguard? Maybe Nash just felt like beating the shit out of somebody for no reason? Maybe the Kliq is back together? Maybe this is one big conspiracy? Maybe Cena and Punk will join forces to take down the WWE management? Maybe Mysterio wins on RAW? 

So many outcomes, once again were left with more questions than answers. That's why I love the WWE right now, unpredictability is key.


----------



## Jaykueza (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Why not? Nothing wrong with Alberto as champ, especially going into their Mexico shows

plus this could lead to a Punk vs Alberto match on PPV which should be amazing, and who knows, Punk might win the title back. I for one will be tuning in to see. Cena also has a case for a rematch with his foot on the rope, so i wouldn't be surprised to see Cena/Alberto/Punk triple threat ay NOC and either Punk or Cena vs Alberto at HITC. Either way there is some great matches there


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

what you think will happen tonight for the wwe title match in San Diego(rey's hometown)?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Amsterdam said:


> ADR is kinda alot of things, but awesome definately isn't one of them.


That's a lie, but whatever. Hate all you want, he's still the champ.



Amsterdam said:


> Agreed. In hindsight, we all knew his title reign was coming one way or another. He'll either pull something out of his anus, update his gimmick, get a reaction from the crowd, and join The Miz as one of WWE's top heels, or he'll flop miserably and join Jack Swagger in the Failed Push Club.
> 
> It's a win / win situation really. If he succeeds, we'll all be proven wrong. If he fails, Pyro will bitch, and we'll all laugh.


He isn't going to end up like Swagger because Swagger was never even intended to be the champion in the first place. Why do people never bother mentioning that? He only won the MITB so they could do a forgettable cash in so the case that was coming up at the MITB PPV wouldn't overlap. Vince has publically endorsed ADR in a major way, he isn't going to drop him.

Either way, he could be released and it still doesn't change the fact that he's a WWE Champion.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Yes!!!!!!! 

Amazing ending. So many possibilities as to where this goes from here. Was it Steph or HHH who screwed Punk? Not only that, Punk, Cena, Del Rio (and possibly Rey soon) all legitimately can consider themselves the rightful WWE champion. 

I was annoyed at first that they're using Nash for this storyline in 2011, but when you think about the history he brings to the table, then it makes sense. As long as he doesn't become a crucial part of the angle and he's merely in the background of the potential Steph/HHH power struggle (or whatever the plan is), I'm fine with it.

Most importantly, the great Alberto Del Rio is WWE champion. I can't wait for Ricardo's introduction on Raw. For those saying "he's not over" etc. Well duh, that's why they've inserted him into this major storyline. After all the controversy, there's no doubt when he comes out on Raw, he'll get a massive reaction. Del Rio is talented, so WWE is going to do everything in their power to get him a reaction. This is the perfect way.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Here's what I posted in the SummerSlam discussion thread.



Kingpin said:


> Here's my initial take on what happened.
> 
> Triple H wants to punish CM Punk for being a renegade. However, he can't just name Punk the WWE Champion and screw him because Cena is involved. So, to get Cena out of the picture, Triple H sets up the title unification match for SummerSlam. He makes the pin for Punk, meaning Cena loses the title, and then possibly loses his rematch because the title is going to change hands a second time. He brings in Kevin Nash to assault Punk, knowing that Punk will be exhausted and Del Rio will cash in. Del Rio wins the title, Punk is screwed, and Cena is thrown out of the title hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I didn't saw it coming and as for punk losing the belt, just wait and see what they have in stored for tonight. I'm guessing they didn't wanted to drag the punk/cena feud since it wasn't working after vince left.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Scorpion said:


> A few 5 star matches that aren't worth paying for...
> 
> What the fuck did I just read?


Yeah, that was a, "WTF" moment for me too whenever I read that. :no:


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

hopefully Rey will win, so he gets a decent run, and ADR can get the fuck back to the midcard, where he belongs

I don't think i'll be watching Raw while ADR is champion, just the sight of his face alone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

The same thing that happens every time they wrestle, the midget taps.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

I think cena will take his break now. And I also think rey rey will win the title tonight and feud with al del rio for a bit with del rio eventually going over. And there will be a programme with punk, Hearst helmsley and nash, and possibly Stephanie and/or vinney mac.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



rcc said:


> Yes!!!!!!!
> 
> Amazing ending. So many possibilities as to where this goes from here. Was it Steph or HHH who screwed Punk? Not only that, Punk, Cena, Del Rio (and possibly Rey soon) all legitimately can consider themselves the rightful WWE champion.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I hope Del Rio gets no reaction so WWE can see how much they messed up. 

In the WWE for less than 1 year and gets a WWE title reign when people who are better than him like The Miz worked for 6 years and then got a reign.


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I really love seeing like a guy as big as ADR performing an Enzuigiri so easily.

He's good. He just needs a feud to prove it. He's been directionless since his feud with Big Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> I hope Del Rio gets no reaction so WWE can see how much they messed up.
> 
> In the WWE for less than 1 year and gets a WWE title reign when people who are better than him like The Miz worked for 6 years and then got a reign.


...did you see Miz before mid 09? If you did maybe you'd know why it took so long. :argh:


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ...did you see Miz before mid 09? If you did maybe you'd know why it took so long. :argh:


Hmmm 2009 was still 2 years ago twice as long as the time ADR was in WWE. And even 2 years ago he got a reaction unlike Del Rio


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> Hmmm 2009 was still 2 years ago twice as long as the time ADR was in WWE. And even 2 years ago he got a reaction unlike Del Rio


But Del Rio did get a reaction in LA at summerslam...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> I hope Del Rio gets no reaction so WWE can see how much they messed up.
> 
> In the WWE for less than 1 year and gets a WWE title reign when people who are better than him like The Miz worked for 6 years and then got a reign.


If he does get a reaction, (and continues to get them week after week) then they did the right thing. It's a bit of a gamble, we'll see how well it pays off.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

Do you think that this storyline might be building up to a fatal four way at _Night Of Champions_? CM Punk, John Cena, Rey Mysterio and Alberto Del Rio have all been orbiting the championship for a while now; Mysterio won the tournament to crown the interim champion, while Punk & Cena have obvious claims for title shots as both men were screwed at _Summerslam_ (Cena's foot on the ropes, Kevin Nash destroying Punk). It could be a really good way to get ADR over as champion if he gets past Punk, Cena and Mysterio.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> Hmmm 2009 was still 2 years ago twice as long as the time ADR was in WWE. And even 2 years ago he got a reaction unlike Del Rio


Ummm...Miz got good in mid 2009, he won in late 2010. Give or take a few months, that's pretty much the same length of time as Del Rio won it in.

And no, he didn't get a reaction. Miz killed crowds, and I can admit that because I'm a fan, and a big one at that. I witnessed his push. He was very unover even halfway through his WWE title reign. 

Stop thinking in terms of who won the belt quicker, it doesn't matter. Sheamus won the title in half the time it took even ADR FFS. ADR won the belt in a reasonable time frame for a newcomer getting a big push. Did Miz bypass the midcard title and start main eventing like ADR? No.....but he main evented WrestleMania, so which is really the bigger push? Faster or Harder?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm...Miz got good in mid 2009, he won in late 2010. Give or take a few months, that's pretty much the same length of time as Del Rio won it in.
> 
> And no, he didn't get a reaction. Miz killed crowds, and I can admit that because I'm a fan, and a big one at that. I witnessed his push. He was very unover even halfway through his WWE title reign.
> 
> Stop thinking in terms of who won the belt quicker, it doesn't matter. Sheamus won the title in half the time it took even ADR FFS. ADR won the belt in a reasonable time frame for a newcomer getting a big push. Did Miz bypass the midcard title and start main eventing like ADR? No.....but he main evented WrestleMania, so which is really the bigger push? Faster or Harder?


im done arguing 


fact is del rio got a massive push, didn't get over, and was in the company less than a year and won the title. I dont think someone who isn't over should get the title. Who knows maybe he will get over NEXT year like sheamus is doing on smackdown.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



TheTweener said:


> I really love seeing like a guy as big as ADR performing an Enzuigiri so easily.
> 
> He's good. He just needs a feud to prove it. He's been directionless since his feud with Big Show.


This, the guy has more talent then cena, i was disappointed that punk lost but the del rio title reign was coming and i rather have him champ then cena.Also does ray get his rematch now?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*



the modern myth said:


> Do you think that this storyline might be building up to a fatal four way at _Night Of Champions_? CM Punk, John Cena, Rey Mysterio and Alberto Del Rio have all been orbiting the championship for a while now; Mysterio won the tournament to crown the interim champion, while Punk & Cena have obvious claims for title shots as both men were screwed at _Summerslam_ (Cena's foot on the ropes, Kevin Nash destroying Punk). It could be a really good way to get ADR over as champion if he gets past Punk, Cena and Mysterio.


yeah it can be if someone interrupts in rey vs alberto


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I think everyone's reading this wrong, in my opinion they allowed Del Rio to cash in to allow Rey to win to tonight on Raw in his hometown. No disrespect against Rey, but it seems the WWE dont like putting him over people like Cena or Punk and my opinion is he will beat Del Rio tonight. (Maybe due to some distraction from Punk or whatever, who knows?!)

This can then set up a fatal four-way at Night of champions for the WWE championship as three men have legit claims to rematch clauses.

Rey Mysterio (champion) vs Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena vs Cm Punk.

Thats what my opinion is anyways, and for Nash...I dont give a fuck! He's back!


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> im done arguing
> 
> 
> fact is del rio got a massive push, didn't get over, and was in the company less than a year and won the title. *I dont think someone who isn't over should get the title.* Who knows maybe he will get over NEXT year like sheamus is doing on smackdown.


This, for fuck's sake. The World Champions (WWE champ especially) should never ever EVER be people who can't get a consistent reaction, good or bad, from a crowd. I don't care what anybody says about how much they love Del Rio, fact is 9 times out of 10 he comes out to silence and absolutely kills whatever segment he's in. The crowd just DO NOT CARE. Sure, he's decent in ring. So is John Morrison. Should Morrison become WWE champion next? Fuuuuuck no. Why? Again, because nobody cares. It's an awful, awful idea giving Del Rio the belt at this point.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> I think everyone's reading this wrong, in my opinion they allowed Del Rio to cash in to allow Rey to win to tonight on Raw in his hometown. No disrespect against Rey, but it seems the WWE dont like putting him over people like Cena or Punk and my opinion is he will beat Del Rio tonight. (Maybe due to some distraction from Punk or whatever, who knows?!)
> 
> This can then set up a fatal four-way at Night of champions for the WWE championship as three men have legit claims to rematch clauses.
> 
> ...


no this wont happen how many title changes have we seen in the past three months its stupid, there needs to be a long title reign


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Wanting Del Rio as your corporate champion makes sense. He's rich, he looks the part, acts like a champ, so the perfect face of your company. Cena is, well....Cena, and Punk is a punk.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

Del Rio injures Mysterio again, he'll sit out for a while and then he'll come back for a feud in Mexico.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I dunno why but I can see a taker and punk vs Nash and HHH feud happening


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

Rey-Rey Midgetrio will tap out in front of his hometown crowd


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MovieStarR™ said:


> It should've been Cena instead of Punk.
> 
> I'm intrigued to see where this all goes though.


It shouldn't have been. Punk is the degenerate in this situation, the guy that "changed" wrestling. Punk needed to be taught a lesson, not Cena. Cena being the one getting assaulted would've just led to another major storyline focusing on him, although he obviously will be involved in this one too.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Jethro said:


> It shouldn't have been. Punk is the degenerate in this situation, the guy that "changed" wrestling. Punk needed to be taught a lesson, not Cena. Cena being the one getting assaulted would've just led to another major storyline focusing on him, although he obviously will be involved in this one too.


 I wanna see Punk go over Triple H at WM28


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

Rey wins and the title scene becomes the biggest clusterfuck in history


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

If Rey Wins WE RIOT (not coz I like ADR that much but it is because I really do not like Rey anymore)


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

ADR beats rey in his hometown

HUGE HEAT COMING


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

So many possibilities with this. I LOVEZ IT!!

Can't fucking wait for Raw and I'm just going to let this shit play out. It can go too many ways and I want answers lol. Steph should open the show imo, then have Punk come out and get a little hostile only to have HHH come out, then Cena and then ADR crashes the party. Hell I don't even care as I have every faith that they will give us a great show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

Alberto Del Riiiiioooooooooooo ... WWE Champion, destiny has been fulfilled!

Title retain has to happen.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Alberto Del Rio in 1 year:

feuds with Rey Mysterio
wins the Royal Rumble
feuds with Edge/Christian
gets drafted to Raw
wins Money In The Bank

and yet ... dead silence

the only thing over is Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Because ADR is freaking awesome and is a great heel, him as WWE Champion is just a big mark out moment.


----------



## StingerSplash91 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

i tought it wasawesome in on matchthey have set up 2 feuds

ADR will now have Nash asbodyguard and feud wit Punk over the title

rumou has it Cena was carrying an injury and because he lost the title in controversial fashin im guessing Cea will come back as a heel and feud with HHH

I would have preferred having Nash come back on the side of Punk but i think tht WWE is going in the right direction and i cant wait to see what happans next


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*



Cole Phelps said:


> I think he banged her too. Triple H found out and thats why he screwed Cena in that match. He could clearly see cena's foot was on the rope but counted anyway. Not only that but punk disrespected shephinie and mocked triple h yet he still wanted to shake punks hand and rise it in victory it made me sick seeing triple h kissing punks ass now i no why. Cena banged his girl and this is his revenge perfetic really


:lmao Cole for president!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Mysterio still has his championship match tomorrow night too.

Another great match, should be interesting to see how it plays out. I'm going to wait until I see Raw until I start hypothesising. Great finish to a great PPV. WWE really delivered this time (except for Kelly Kelly being carried for 10 minutes for a win but meh). Infinitely better than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

RAW should be good tonight. Loving how unpredictable WWE is atm.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

All I know is this..the right man won.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Was pretty disapointed at first that Del Rio won the title because I thought it was kind of just ruining a potentially great storyline by taking the title off the hottest act in wrestling and putting it on a heat killer like Del Rio. But I guess the finish gives the opportunity for many other various scenario's. It was fairly overbooked and I still dont think they should have put the title on Del Rio, especially when he gets so little heat and has so little momentum but I'll wait to see how it plays out.

Hopefully Trips is turning heel at some point, wouldnt mind seeing stuff with the rest of the McMahons (minus Vince), Nash being involved is intriguing too. A lot to think about thats for sure. Although I'm still not looking forward to Del Rio as champion in the slightest, the guy does nothing for me.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



rcc said:


> Yes!!!!!!!
> 
> Amazing ending. So many possibilities as to where this goes from here. Was it Steph or HHH who screwed Punk? Not only that, Punk, Cena, Del Rio (and possibly Rey soon) all legitimately can consider themselves the rightful WWE champion.
> 
> ...


Lol @Del Rio being talented.
Now that del rio won,
I rather Cena won than del rio winning.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I said that this was going to happen, when people was saying that it ain't because he it would ruin the story, well all I can say is you have you WWE Champion and he will be it up to about Christmas now! So enjoy! 

But I got to say the match between Cena and Punk was shit!!


----------



## Stinger87 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

To be honest, I am close to just accepting that Triple H is a part of it all. The way he ignored Cena grabbing the ropes, Cena just accepting the premise with a little bit of complaining, Kevin Nash - an old friend of Triple H - and of course Hunter talking in hushed tones with Stephanie before the match.

When Triple H left the ring doing his little clap routine, it just gave off this vibe of being fake. The guy is trying to cover up his own involvement because he has the role of COO. 

Of course this is simple conjecture and it could still be Stephanie McMahon as the mastermind. But I think that all this is just a way for the McMahon family to obtain their revenge against CM Punk who ridiculed Vince, his company, and managed to 'retire' him.


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Del Rio will finally get some heat tonight. X-Pac heat.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



raggedglory said:


> Del Rio will finally get some heat tonight. X-Pac heat.


this


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Hah the problem with champions is you like it or not, you need to pay attention to them. That's the worst part.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Agreed. It's an absolute travesty taking the title off the hottest act in the company and putting it on someone who will probably still receive no heat for screwing the most over guy they have at the moment.



Mojo Stark said:


> This, for fuck's sake. The World Champions (WWE champ especially) should never ever EVER be people who can't get a consistent reaction, good or bad, from a crowd. I don't care what anybody says about how much they love Del Rio, fact is 9 times out of 10 he comes out to silence and absolutely kills whatever segment he's in. The crowd just DO NOT CARE. Sure, he's decent in ring. So is John Morrison. Should Morrison become WWE champion next? Fuuuuuck no. Why? Again, because nobody cares. It's an awful, awful idea giving Del Rio the belt at this point.


Co-fucking signed. I truly hope to god Del Rio comes out to more crickets tonight so they strip that annoying little cunt of the title as soon as possible.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Any way, I was really happy to see Stephanie again at the PPV.

She is my favourite womens character in WWE history.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I didn't mind ADR's cash in that much. It was actually made interesting by having Nash get involved as opposed to the standard cash-in technique. I still think they're beating a dead horse with the opportunist cash-in but as long as they keep thinking it's good it will keep happening. I guess that's the only way a heel can really cash it in.

I was a little disappointed in the ending of Punk/Cena, I felt like they could of done something better but like I said I'll reserve judgement until I see Raw tomorrow as I feel like this is a two-part story. Either way Raw tomorrow night will be good.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

It was just a way to throw us all off. Obviously when she left Cena's room we were all thinking _"OOOHHH, what's STEPHANIE up to???!!"_

She was just "wishing him luck" like she did with Punk in a previous segment. I hate when they trick us with things like this. Such an anti-climax.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Will copy what I put in the SummerSlam thread re. Nash: Intriguing ending, but please do not involve Nash in the WWE title feud. As an on screen personality, yes, but I have zero interest in seeing him in a title feud or wrestling in a main event bout.

Not sure what to make of Del Rio as champion yet. At least we have 5 weeks until Night of Champions for this to unfold.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I think we really need to wait until we see where he can take this before we judge. I'm as big of an ADR critic as the next guy, but this just may work out if done right. Don't get me wrong I'd love to rub it in the faces of ADR fans if this ends up a belly flop, but I'd rather see him become someone worth watching if he's going to be the champ.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's a lie, but whatever. Hate all you want, he's still the champ.


And did you have the same sentiment when Randy Orton had the championship ??


Alberto Del Rio displays many of the same failings you condemn Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton and Sheamus for.


----------



## DJmartin (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

They want ADR as champ for the tour of Mexico, he is going to get huge reactions there which may help to get the casual fans to care (maybe?:sad about him. If not then the championship goes back to Cena or Punk and they will have at least have had him as champ in mexico.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



floyd2386 said:


> I think we really need to wait until we see where he can take this before we judge. I'm as big of an ADR critic as the next guy, but this just may work out if done right. Don't get me wrong I'd love to rub it in the faces of ADR fans if this ends up a belly flop, but I'd rather see him become someone worth watching if he's going to be the champ.



I second this!


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

They open the show, Del Rio wins in a 10-minute match, Rey continues his feud with Miz and Del Rio defends against Cena & Punk at NOC.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I like Del Rio. I really, really do. I think he's easily the most talented guy they've tried pushing in the past few years (aside from Punk).

But he should not be World Champion. He just does not get much of a reaction, nevermind one that warrants a World Championship reign. I'm just tired of people getting thrown the world title because of backstage politics or whatnot.

That said, I'm interested in seeing where this storyline goes. I really am not sure how this is going to play out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm just waiting for tonight. I can't wait to see where this is going. Like I said in the SummerSlam discussion thread, Trips was a little _too_ surprised about what was going on with Nash and the cash in, and I think he's responsible for both. He's put up with Punk bashing him and his family since the worked shoot and he's just held his tongue and was biding his time, and he chose last night to "humble" him. Not to mention Trips saying on RAW that "nothing is gonna happen that he doesn't want to happen."

As far as Steph visiting Cena, I can't shake the feeling that Cena might be in on the whole thing. I can't really see any other reason for the visit. I think she visited him and told him how the whole thing was gonna go down. Trips missing the foot on the rope might not have been an accident. It does give Cena a legit beef about him not being champ.

I just want some questions answered, oh and...


YOU NEW WWE CHAMPION, ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

As long as ADR loses it fast and never gets it again I'm happy. I'd rather have Cena as champion. Never thought I would say that.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Cena is gonna turn Heel tonight on Raw, he was PISSED about the loss and acted like a baby when he left.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



The99Crusher said:


> As long as ADR loses it fast and never gets it again I'm happy. I'd rather have Cena as champion. Never thought I would say that.


Hurts doesn't it?


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*

there is no way Rey will win. He deserves it. The guy is a legend. But there is no way he'll win. In Vince's eye he has always been a stepping stone for other guys such as Rio.

Remember all the times Rey lost to Rio? Remember how many times Rey has tapped out to Rio?

It'll be the same tonight.

Rio is obviously Vince's favorite toy. Rey doesn't even come close.


----------



## Man On The Moon (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I do agree with what you are saying here because CM Punk would be a great champion but WWE are probably putting the Title on Alberto De Rio because they want to put there confidence in him and elevate him to a fully fledged main eventer. I think that this will end up with a great storyline though.


----------



## skeetapan (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Alberto del Rio vs Rey Mysterio*



TheNarrator23 said:


> hopefully Rey will win, so he gets a decent run, and ADR can get the fuck back to the midcard, where he belongs
> 
> I don't think i'll be watching Raw while ADR is champion, just the sight of his face alone.


God yes the wwe title is losing much crediblity with ADR holding it.Cena winning and losing it over and over. They just give anybody the title.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



virus21 said:


> Hurts doesn't it?


Gonna hurt the WWE more.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm a fan of Del Rio, but I don't think he should be champion, he gets no reaction and needs some more work on his character. Anyways, having Nash involved makes it more interesting. Of course I don't want to see Nash wrestle but the possible link with him/HHH makes it even more interesting because we don't know if HHH was behind all this (atm I'm saying he had nothing to do with it.)

SS left us with a lot of questions, which will make most people turn into RAW tonight, which means SS did its job. It was a good ending. We all expected a swerve to come, we just didn't know exactly what would happen. This sets up a lot of possible feuds/angles they can go with. Punk/Cena both want their title back, Rey has a shot tonight, Del Rio is champ, is Nash his bodyguard? Was HHH involved in this? What did Steph tell HHH? What was Steph doing in Cena's lockerroom? Plus Cena could also want revenge on HHH for not seeing his foot on the rope.

I personally think they will do a Six Pack Challenge at NoC, just like last year, for the title. Punk/Cena/Del Rio/Rey then they can add two more people, possibly Miz/Truth or (even though I don't want to see him wrestle) they can even put Nash into the match and maybe his goal is to make sure Del Rio doesn't lose the title.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Hopefully they go the a route other than "it was just a good luck chat." They could do a lot with Stephanie and involve her in the Nash/Del Rio angle. Would be nice to have Steph back on TV.

As R-Truth would say, it was all part of the C-O-N-..Spiracy.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Putting that hand to work.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



The99Crusher said:


> Gonna hurt the WWE more.


When was the last time anything hurt wwe?

Even if it did I doubt they would care to much.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*






There's the reason why
This video was made before summerslam


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

This is the most interested I've been in the WWE since like 2007. Triple H vs. Stephanie would be kinda cool to see.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> There's the reason why
> This video was made before summerslam


How sad...even though punk is better than del rio in every way (draw, wrestler, mic worker, overness), they still want del rio to be champ because he wears a suit and takes orders...


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Cena is going to turn heel - Corporate Cena ftw


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Seemed like the perfect time to get his cash-in over with. I basically marked out.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Why was (SPOILERS) in John Cena's Locker Room?*

Teasing a heel turn.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Because WWE are too busy trying to be shocking they neglect to stop and ask themselves "wait, is it just me or this very retarded?"


----------



## cenamark2 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Who brought Kevin Nash to SummerSlam? WWE plays up the mystery*

WWE is referring to Kevin Nash by his name rather than as the Diesel character in their website story. They are playing up the question of why Nash attacked C.M. Punk at SummerSlam and the story insinuates that Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, and Alberto Del Rio are possibilities. You can read the full story at WWE.com.

 Powell's POV: The story seems to rule out Del Rio by saying that Nash probably doesn't need the cash. They are also teasing the possibility of a rebirth of the McMahon-Helmsley Era. Interestingly enough, they did not include Vince McMahon as a possibility. 

Source: http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10020185.shtml


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



coleminer1 said:


> How sad...even though punk is better than del rio in every way (draw, wrestler, mic worker, overness), they still want del rio to be champ because he wears a suit and takes orders...


This is what we call "guy of the system" molded in the way Vince wants. Sad but true tail of betrayal. But life is not fair. Everyone knows that.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Ton of options, can't see where they're going with it until Raw is over... Too bad I won't be able to catch all of Raw tonight as I start work again on Tuesday... (Waking up at 5:30 AM :sad


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Who brought Kevin Nash to SummerSlam? WWE plays up the mystery*

Link is fucked.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

russo booked summerslam


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

ADR cashin'-in have led to a shit-ton of possibilities. It is not retarded in any way.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

God I hope mysterio takes it from him.

even though its clearly just a way to have del rio beat him in his home town, another way to give him heat...that will fail.


nice job wwe


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

I don't care what anyone says. He's the champ. End of.

He got a big pop when he pinned Punk, and he even got an ADR chant at the beginning of the show, when he entered the ring for the six-man tag match. He's getting over...


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*CM Punk should crash Del Rio's Fiesta*

Just like he did on ECW with Chavo,Would be awesome 










And I know alot will go "oh it would be boring as it's been done before" When you know it would get the crowd wild.I know I would enjoy it


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk should crash Del Rio's Fiesta*

you know what would be funnier - Rey beats Del Rio and then CENA the great guy he is challenges REY again the same night to win the belt again lawl


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Who brought Kevin Nash to SummerSlam? WWE plays up the mystery*

I'm pretty surprised that they are acknowledging the existence of the clique. 

Hah they can no longer down play the internet. This seems really to be reality era. We just know to much for them to ignore certain facts. 

Still people tried to downplay the Cliques power. People like Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Who brought Kevin Nash to SummerSlam? WWE plays up the mystery*

Hall and Michaels will show up next. HHH is getting the band back together. He is the COO, Diesel will be the Raw GM, HBK/Hall get sent to SD to run that show. 

Calling it


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



the modern myth said:


> It's all building to something epic, I think. My guess is that Kevin Nash will be a "problem solver" for Triple H's administration, doing what _3 Minute Warning_ used to do for Eric Bischoff (although this might be a bit unrealistic as Kevin Nash is *literally* made out of porcelain and could shatter to a million pieces at any moment).


lit·er·al (ltr-l)
adj.

1. Being in accordance with, conforming to, or upholding the exact or primary meaning of a word or words. 

If you don't use the word "literally" correctly then none of your words have any credibility. 

Anway I'm sick of this 'Del Rio gets no heat' bullshit myth. I watch wrestling pretty closely and he gets just as much heat as anyone else this side of Vickie Guerrero. I'm thrilled he won the belt. It's about f'in time if you ask me. CM Punk has played himself out, Cena can go fuck himself and (praise Jesus) Miz is still out of the title scene. Life is good. How about giving ADR's title reign a month before everyone deems it a terrible idea?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Who brought Kevin Nash to SummerSlam? WWE plays up the mystery*

What about x pac or whatever. Wasn't he around hof ceremony hugging Michaels?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Who brought Kevin Nash to SummerSlam? WWE plays up the mystery*

I wouldn't count on Hall showing up, I don't think WWE wants to accociate themselves with him. X-Pac though, I'm am like 90% sure we're gonna see him soon for 1 last run. Wasn't he in great shape anyway according to someone who saw a recent JCW show? I'm downloading the show atm so I can't comment on it, but I think we'll see X-Pac back very soon.


----------



## DJmartin (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I reckon RAW will begin with Rey Mysterio saying he wants his rematch, then Punk comes out and says something about him no longer having one as he was the last to lose the championship. Then Cena comes down and says he was champion too AND he had his foot on the ropes then Triple H comes down and starts to explain what will happen when Del Rio's music hits..... After that, who know?


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk should crash Del Rio's Fiesta*



Smoogle said:


> you know what would be funnier - Rey beats Del Rio and then CENA the great guy he is challenges REY again the same night to win the belt again lawl


That would be retarded >.>


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

So much butthurt in here. It's funny. At least wait until Raw before you all have a nervous breakdown lol.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> lit·er·al (ltr-l)
> adj.
> 
> 1. Being in accordance with, conforming to, or upholding the exact or primary meaning of a word or words.
> ...


:no:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*

Because ADR just doesn't have "it" yet. That's why.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> russo booked summerslam


This entire storyline reeks of Russoness. From the worked shoots, to Punk's win and departure at MITB, dual champions, the way Punk won with Cena's foot on the rope and with Nash popping up out of nowhere and costing Punk his title.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I *really* hope Del Rio gets some new material tonight. If he comes out and cuts the same promo that he's been using for the past year I'll........ probably roll my eyes, or something.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



the modern myth said:


> It's all building to something epic, I think. My guess is that Kevin Nash will be a "problem solver" for Triple H's administration, doing what _3 Minute Warning_ used to do for Eric Bischoff (although this might be a bit unrealistic as Kevin Nash is literally made out of porcelain and could shatter to a million pieces at any moment). CM Punk and John Cena will be forced to relucatantly join forces to smash the evil corporation (which, for reasons unknown, are keen on keeping Millionaire Mexican ADR as their champion). Punk & Cena will battle the evil WWE superpowers and form a begrudging respect for each other, until Cena pulls the ultimate swerve, betrays Punk and sides with Triple H's _Megabucks Alliance_. This is when The Rock returns, who layeth the smacketh down on all the candy asses and hurls John Cena, ADR, Kevin Nash and Triple H into the sun, which he then Rock Bottoms into a black hole. Maybe ... just maybe!


Given this a lot of thought, haven't you? That would be epic, though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



floyd2386 said:


> This entire storyline reeks of Russoness. From the worked shoots, to Punk's win and departure at MITB, dual champions, the way Punk won with Cena's foot on the rope and with Nash popping up out of nowhere and costing Punk his title.


And yet it's the best thing they have done in forever. Who the fuck cares if it _reeks of Russoness_?


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> :no:


Ok "CM Punk played himself out" was a poor choice of words. However I do feel that the _angle_ is played out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



DJmartin said:


> They want ADR as champ for the tour of Mexico, he is going to get huge reactions there which may help to get the casual fans to care (maybe?:sad about him. If not then the championship goes back to Cena or Punk and they will have at least have had him as champ in mexico.


The shows in Mexico will sell out regardless of ADR being champion... I really don't see how this is a good excuse for the WWE to just force him as Champion.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

The WWE has been using World Titles to try to get heels over for a while now. Miz, Swagger and Sheamus all became champion while receiving little to no reaction. It only worked for Miz and he still has some issues to work out. Sheamus was champion twice and not a shit was given. Swagger didn't get good heat until after he lost the belt in his feud with Rey. The big difference though is that none of those three guys had gotten the push Mexican JBL has so far. I have never heard them continue to brag about a Royal Rumble win in August. They are trying but I expect this to fail and I am not even mad I am looking forward to this train wreck.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



ice_edge said:


> Because ADR just doesn't have "it" yet. That's why.


Doesn't matter, they'll give him the Orton treatment anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Carcass said:


> Doesn't matter, they'll give him the Orton treatment anyway.


I don't get this. After Orton flopped as a top main eventer, he was an upper mid-carder until 07 when the Viper gimmick started and that's when he got over.

He won the Rumble after he was an established main eventer, and Kennedy won the MITB over him.

Orton was never pushed this hard until the Viper gimmick when he was over.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Soooo for most people here to be happy, CM Punk should have won and then continue to win every match ever and be champion for eternity?
...Oh wait, then he'd be Super Punk and you'd all then hate him.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

rey will win tonight


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



dazzy666 said:


> rey will win tonight


Yay, more title changes. fpalm


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Bring X-Pac back. He can still hang in the ring.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Right now there are endless ways they can go with it. So just wait and see what happends.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Dark Church said:


> The WWE has been using World Titles to try to get heels over for a while now. Miz, Swagger and Sheamus all became champion while receiving little to no reaction. It only worked for Miz and he still has some issues to work out. Sheamus was champion twice and not a shit was given. Swagger didn't get good heat until after he lost the belt in his feud with Rey. The big difference though is that none of those three guys had gotten the push Mexican JBL has so far. I have never heard them continue to brag about a Royal Rumble win in August. They are trying but I expect this to fail and I am not even mad I am looking forward to this train wreck.


I guess WWE feels putting a title on a new/young heel is always justified because their thinking is probably 'people aren't suppose to like this anyway' type deal. They've been doing it for years though with Yokozuna, Diesel, Kurt Angle and Brock Lesnar. The difference is those guys had better booking and talent for sure in Angle and Lesnar's cases.

I like Del Rio though ever since his debut. I'm going to try to enjoy seeing how his reign works out. I just wishe his character was booked better.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Flyboy78 said:


> People crying 'hypocrite' over the whole Nash in WWE/Nash in TNA comparison need to realise that fans have the right to be curious/excited because WWE actually have the capacity to make things like this mean something. TNA doesn't. They simply hotshot with little or no direction.
> 
> It's the latter that actually hurts the younger guys. Not purely the inclusion of older names.


WWE has hotshotted this entire angle.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> russo booked summerslam


If Russo booked Summerslam, the main event would go down like this: Ref bump, Punk nails GTS on Cena, Nash runs in to power-bomb Punk, puts Punk on top of Cena, Trips counts the 3, Del Rio cashes in and attacks Punk, goes for the pin but HHH nails Del Rio and gives him the Pedigree, Del Rio's ref calls for a DQ, Trips walks off with both belts and Del Rio's briefcase.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I hate when they do this.
The WWE uses the more talented guys to put over the people they wanna push and that leaves those talented guys directionless and in the midcard.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

not another mcmahon/helmsley type deal.

was crap the first time round.

the kliq need to go away.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Not sure why a lot of people are being bitches.

This is vintage attitude era booking.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: [spoiler] WHY WWE WHY*



Nas said:


> I don't care what anyone says. He's the champ. End of.
> 
> He got a big pop when he pinned Punk, and he even got an ADR chant at the beginning of the show, when he entered the ring for the six-man tag match. He's getting over...


Exactly, and the people who always are talking about him not being over are just ignorant because they don't like him. If you don't like a wrestler that's fine because we all have our personal favourites, but ADR is awesome and WWE isn't crazy in making him WWE Champion. 

Destiny fulfilled.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I can't believe how many champions they've had in just the last month

1) John Cena
2) CM Punk
3) Rey Mysterio
4) John Cena
5) CM Punk
6) Alberto Del Rio

...and now tonight Del Rio will defend his title against Mysterio. I'm gunna hazard a wild guess and say after all the recent switching that Del Rio will keep the title up until around November once the WWE have completed their tour of Mexico.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

While I do not like ADR as champion I got to admire the current booking of the WWE, its chaos and yet leaves you wanting more, so much happened at Summerslam that I want to know the why's where's and who's about the whole thing.

So thumbs up to a great WWE PPV second one in a row, I am so glad I paid to watch it this time round. 

And as someone above said it does feel liek the atitude era of booking, but lets face it the attitude era is dead and this new era is something new and interesting, This year has been great so far, especially after the dodgy 3 years before this, I hope WWE dont drop the ball with it.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

hahah I just noticed something. At MITB, Punk kicked the shit out of Del Rio and ran away. Del Rio last night, returned the favor....lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



just1988 said:


> I can't believe how many champions they've had in just the last month
> 
> 1) John Cena
> 2) CM Punk
> ...


November? Dear god


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Everyone stayed strong last night. Punk beat Cena, and even if it was a dodgy win it was a win over the No.1 guy nonetheless. The attack by Nash and subsequent ADR cash-in will garner him sympathy and mean his babyface momentum continues. Cena didn't look weak in defeat either.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

For the first time, in around 3 years, I can't wait for Monday Night RAW. 

I hope though (As much as I like him) Kevin Nash was just a one time showing (Like at the Royal Rumble). I don't want and hope not to see a CM Punk and Kevin Nash feud, taking CM Punk out of the Title picture. 

It looks as if at Night of Champions, Its going to be WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena vs. CM Punk. Or just a Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena match.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

The Kliq is taking over!


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



just1988 said:


> I can't believe how many champions they've had in just the last month
> 
> 1) John Cena
> 2) CM Punk
> ...


On the WWE website where it lists the title holders in a timeline formation they don't even include CM Punk winning last night. It goes straight from John Cena to Del Rio. :O!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Why the fuck was ADR allowed to cash in on Punk who was completely out of it/on his knees when Miz was prevented from cashing in on Sheamus in the same circumstances less than 1 year ago?

I love when booking ignores the kayfabe rules and regulations of the sport


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Summerslam was a fantastic PPV. I'm not a fan of Del Rio but I did enjoy the ending. Marked out at Nash's return aswell. Looking forward to Raw tonight aswell, it should be good.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I really like this booking because killed two birds with one stone. What I mean by that is Del Rio gets to finally show if he's worth the hassle and the Cena heel turn is still a possibility based on the things that have been happening especially last night.


----------



## Rombob1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Im surprised how far the Miz has gone down in the title contention and seemingly without a credible storyline.Del Rio,Punk,Cena,Mysterio are the only ones in contention right now. They need something for the Wrestlemania main event champion to do very very soon.either turn face and/or move to Smackdown in some way. Maybe by confronting HHH and he decides to put him on Smackdown.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

dont know if it was mentioned just thought it was funny punk changed the first part of his twitter bio lol

"Currently mad at OZ. Often confused with Batman. Once tipped a stripper with a filet-o-fish.."


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

It probably involves the whole "Clueless daughter" thing Stephannie mentioned to Punk. Maybe it's her way of proving him wrong. McMahon-Helmsley Era #2? Hell yeah.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Lol..Punk's Twitter status is..."Currently mad at OZ".


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

WOW so CM Punk's victory doesn't even count as a title reign?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm sorry but I dont get it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I can't be the only one salivating at the thought of Punk shooting at Nash.
AND Nash shooting back. Nash is funny and witty.

Must see raw tonight


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I wanna see one angry ass Punk and Cena. That's what I wanna see.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



kokepepsi said:


> I can't be the only one salivating at the thought of Punk shooting at Nash.
> AND Nash shooting back. Nash is funny and witty.
> 
> Must see raw tonight


This is the only positive coming out of last night's match. Screw the rest of the roster, just have Punk and Nash go back and forth for two hours. Shame their one different sides, cause I'm sure they'd easily be able to top the Paparazzi Production stuff Nash did with Shelly in TNA.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

IMO:

Del Rio, HHH, and Steph are in cahoots. Cena obviously said no, but ADR agreed. Nash is just an extra (or maybe they'll bring in the whole kliq thing and make the storyline 10x better.)


so excited. Best storyline in a very long time.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



optikk sucks said:


> so excited. Best storyline in a very long time.


Me too.

I just can't call it at the moment and I love that thought.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Raw is gonna rock tonight! Can't Wait!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

my Predict for raw tonight.

Alberto Del Rio/Rey Mysterio match end in dq.

Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne beat David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty.

Alex Riley/ Dolph Ziggler match end in a no contest.

Vickie Guerrero come to the ring with Drew McIntyre doing the us title match and Drew McIntyre beat down on Alex Riley and Dolph Ziggler.

Natalya and Beth Phoenix beat Brie Bella and Nikki Bella.

CM Punk and Cena call out Triple H.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Please let this involve Triple H going heel. I'd be happy to sit through a Del Rio title reign if it involves heel Trips.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



MrWalsh said:


> WOW so CM Punk's victory doesn't even count as a title reign?


Why would it? He already was the champion. He just unified Cena's title with his. He didn't win the belt AGAIN.


----------



## Laivavalas (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



just1988 said:


> I can't believe how many champions they've had in just the last month
> 
> 1) John Cena
> 2) CM Punk
> ...


ADR doesn't have to be the champion. He just has to feud someone with the title.

When this said, we are going to see ADR vs Mysterio feud with at least seven matches for the title in next 3 months.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

My god, this could be a complete mess tonight with all the people involved in this conspiracy thing.

- Triple H
- Cena
- Punk
- ADR
- Stephanie McMahon
- Kevin Nash
- R-Truth
- Miz
- Christian
- Johnny Ace

Did I forget someone?

I expect a clusterfuck 45 min. promo to start off Raw, where everyone is shootin and I would love it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



WelshMizfit said:


> Please let this involve Triple H going heel. I'd be happy to sit through a Del Rio title reign if it involves heel Trips.


Trips going heel is going to expose the fuck out of ADR though. Ah well, I don't care. Heel Trips > Life tbh.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



optikk sucks said:


> IMO:
> 
> Del Rio, HHH, and Steph are in cahoots. *Cena obviously said no, but ADR agreed.* Nash is just an extra (or maybe they'll bring in the whole kliq thing and make the storyline 10x better.)
> 
> ...


How would that make sense though? Sure, it'd make sense because Cena left rather quickly without much of a fight, but it'd completely go against his character. Why would he just allow Punk to be screwed so badly?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Starbuck said:


> Trips going heel is going to expose the fuck out of ADR though. Ah well, I don't care. Heel Trips > Life tbh.


I don't think ADR is going to be a big heel on RAW. He doesn't have it in him imo. Guys like Miz and Punk can be major heels. It's better if you have Trips as the major heel with ADR backing him up. Trips is going to be around for a very long time, so he can carry that major heel role. I would love it if this leads to some major powertrip and he books himelf into world title matches.\



Kingpin said:


> How would that make sense though? Sure, it'd make sense because Cena left rather quickly without much of a fight, but it'd completely go against his character. Why would he just allow Punk to be screwed so badly?


True. I was just thinking of that segment with Steph coming out of his lockerroom.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Starbuck said:


> Trips going heel is going to expose the fuck out of ADR though. Ah well, I don't care. Heel Trips > Life tbh.


Exactly. Heel Triple H is the reason I started watching wrestling. I'd prefer it if his 'select champion' was Miz or Punk or even Christian. But I'll take this way.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



optikk sucks said:


> I don't think ADR is going to be a big heel on RAW. He doesn't have it in him imo. Guys like Miz and Punk can be major heels. It's better if you have Trips as the major heel with ADR backing him up. Trips is going to be around for a very long time, so he can carry that major heel role. *I would love it if this leads to some major powertrip and he books himelf into world title matches*.\
> 
> 
> True. I was just thinking of that segment with Steph coming out of his lockerroom.


:lmao This place would explode if he started doing that. I can't wait lol.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



optikk sucks said:


> I don't think ADR is going to be a big heel on RAW. He doesn't have it in him imo. Guys like Miz and Punk can be major heels. It's better if you have Trips as the major heel with ADR backing him up. Trips is going to be around for a very long time, so he can carry that major heel role. *I would love it if this leads to some major powertrip and he books himelf into world title matches.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Russo has taken over WWE


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao This place would explode if he started doing that. I can't wait lol.


That's a real heel. 



Lastier said:


>


:lmao saved for another occassion


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Lastier said:


> My god, this could be a complete mess tonight with all the people involved in this conspiracy thing.
> 
> - Triple H
> - Cena
> ...


Rey Mysterio. He lost the "title" the same night he won it thanks to Hunter.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



optikk sucks said:


> That's a real heel.


When Trips turns I think the newer fans are going to be all over him. Trips going heel and I mean _real_ heel is going to throw them all for a loop after the likes of Christian, Miz, Swagger, Seamus, Barrett and hell, even Edge and Jericho that they've been used to these past few years. He's in a different class all together. Ahhh! I'm getting myself excited now and we're probably a month or so off from it actually happening lol.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm debating on if I'm gonna watch Raw tonight or just record it and watch it tomoz. I'm really excited about Raw but dnt know if I can be assed to stay up and watch it.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I am a complainer myself, but after watching sslam I came to realize something. Two months ago my interest in WWE was very low, due to the shitty product etc. Now, and especially after yesterdays events, I am more intrigued than ever before during this angle. I agree with the OP, this can go so many different ways its insane. I am OK with ADR winning the championship, and I love Nash's involvement, and Stephanie's apparent involvement too. This is great!


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

5-on-5 Elimination Tag Match at Survivor Series.

Team HHH vs. Team Diesel or: 

HHH/Diesel/ADR/???/??? Vs. Punk/Cena/Rey/Show/Austin(?)


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

i like steph and HHH, but i cannot trips cohorts (nash, waltman etc)
i knew a 3rd party would get involved with the cena/punk angle, it had to happen at some point otherwise it would have gotten stale, just wish someone else could have screwed punk.

i'd like to see del rio as the "chosen one" by HHH/steph, with punk (and cena) raging against them for awhile.

certainly keeps the buzz going, i don't mind too much that ADR is champ at this point.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Okay so after Raw I'm going to go with the assumption that after the previous week where Punk was saying that Triple H couldn't lay a hand on him and taunting him etc. Trips decided to do something about it, so he hired/texted Nash as an enforcer or whatever to stick Punk and get the title off him to Del Rio who he is in cahoots with. Triple H "can't lay a hand on him" but Nash obviously can. As a way of putting Punk in his place so to speak. Stephanie is also involved somehow as the brains of the operation or whatever but yeah.

That's my take on it, but I'll guess we'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*John Cena Is Diverting Attention*

He's obviously in on this little thing... Everything with cena is done behing close doors.. cena you dam right you should be mad at hhh, then y are you not mad at HHH?


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

*What is wrong with Cena ?*

Okay so tonight Cena helps rey ? He is more concerned about a shitty champ then the man who "kinda" screwed him over (Triple h) ? Please someone help me with this ?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*



ThePeoplezStunner said:


> Okay so tonight Cena helps rey ? He is more concerned about a shitty champ then the man who "kinda" screwed him over (Triple h) ? Please someone help me with this ?


Simple answer? Who ever wrote tonight's Raw was in seriously violation of the Wellness Policy and that's all I have to ay about that.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*

Cena is the biggest Hypocrite in TV wrestling history, a few weeks back he has done the SAME thing to Rey after he won the title
and not only that, he praise Punk?! WTF is that? Cena is garbage with garbage material.


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*

I still don't understand Cena's motivation for being upset with ADR. He was backstage when the whole thing between Nash, Punk, and ADR went down. If anyone, he should be upset with HHH. It's just WWE's way of sticking Cena in the middle of things even if contradicts everything. It reminds me of the RAW after CM Punk's worked shoot, where Cena begins blasting Vince McMahon when he should've been upset with Punk. Cena's anger is always misdirected for some reason.


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*

Look, if you want to find hypocrisy, you will always be able to do so... because your own mind is creating the inconsistency. What do they say? Foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of simple minds.

But let's pretend wrestling is a real sport, like baseball. You lose Game 4 of the World Series because of a bad call at the plate (and fall to 3-1). Do you go on a blind rampage against the umpire or do you focus on trying to win the championship in the next game?


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*

This whole hypocrisy angle of the Cena haters is nonsense, like I said in another thread. It's sad, really.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*



Rock316AE said:


> Cena is the biggest Hypocrite in TV wrestling history, a few weeks back he has done the SAME thing to Rey after he won the title
> and not only that, he praise Punk?! WTF is that? Cena is garbage with garbage material.


He also said that ADR will have to defend the title. HELLO Cena! He just did! And won with a clean 3 count!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Is Diverting Attention*

Diverting attention from what, or whom? I liked where you were going with this, you should elaborate. It's interesting where the WWE is taking this angle because right now I'm not sure what direction they are going.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*

I still remember a guy who knocked the Big Show with a steel chain and stole his U.S. title at WM20


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What is wrong with Cena ?*



Rock316AE said:


> Cena is the biggest Hypocrite in TV wrestling history, a few weeks back he has done the SAME thing to Rey after he won the title
> and not only that, he praise Punk?! WTF is that? Cena is garbage with garbage material.


Thank you , I mean I loved him sense he became a heel and all but its really hard to keep liking him the way WWE portrays him , I thought he was gonna go ape shit on Triple H become heel and feud with him to Survivor Series where The Rock would appear and attack cena !


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Because they needed a way to set up Cena/ADR. Yeah it was weak and yeah it's dumb that Punk's rematch clause is seemingly forgotten but hey take it for what it's worth.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

So who do you guys think texted Nash? HHH? Steph? Ace? ADR? Vince?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Seems like they are going to be doing triple threat matches at house shows


> WWE has a dark match scheduled for the October 10th RAW taping in Oklahoma City for the WWE Title. The match is currently listed as John Cena vs. CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio in a Triple Threat Match for the belt.WWE has a dark match scheduled for the October 10th RAW taping in Oklahoma City for the WWE Title. The match is currently listed as John Cena vs. CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio in a Triple Threat Match for the belt.


Question is when are we gonna see this? Vengance? Survivor Series?


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Steph texted Nash using HHH's phone.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Steph texted Nash. Cena is all pissed because ADR is his only credible feud since it seems Punk is gonna be facing off against Nash. I think we're gonna see something like HHH and Punk feuding with Steph and Nash and maybe Hall or Michaels.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

It's Steph. With that little segment backstage between Punk and her it was clear as day.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



endersghost said:


> Steph texted Nash. Cena is all pissed because ADR is his only credible feud since it seems Punk is gonna be facing off against Nash. I think we're gonna see something like HHH and Punk feuding with Steph and Nash and maybe Hall or Michaels.


Yeah but I think HHH ultimately sides with his wife and we get HHH/Punk at WM.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



DubC said:


> Seems like they are going to be doing triple threat matches at house shows
> 
> Question is when are we gonna see this? Vengance? Survivor Series?


My guess is we won't see a triple threat (unfortunately). Punk will continue his storyline with Triple H/Steph/Nash and Cena will continue with ADR but obviously Punk can't wrestle Nash and/or Triple H every night so it's a way to keep him on the card.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Guys, obviously The Rock is trying to put Punk out of his misery. I mean the guy won't leave the rock alone, so why not request a man to shut Punk up.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

The storyline might go somewhere like confusion between who sent that text message. HHH and Nash's friendship becomes strict with tension because Nash thinks he did it, while HHH knows he didn't Meanwhile Stephanie is smiling backstage. So it could end up where HHH finds out that stephanie sent the text message. Stephanie comes out and explains herself. She talks about feeling bad about voting against her dad. And that she was basically being the supporting wife instead of being the supporting daughter. And when Punk said those things about her family. She wanted revenge for his words. So she set up Nash to be the hitman. HHH and Stephanie begin having problems.

So HHH decides to make things right. Since he screwed up as ref. And Punk deserves a rematch against Del Rio. HHH sets up a triple threat match, No Disqualification.

What happens at NOC? I have no fucking clue. Everyone has been wrong about where they are going with this storyline. I'm basically saying what I think/want to happen.

Maybe the ending could be a Nash interference prematurely stopped by HHH. Punk hits the GTS to del rio knocking him and the ref out of the ring. Cena delivers the AA to Punk. Covers him, and HHH comes in to a quick three count. Cena looks shocked as HHH smiles at him. Cena is now surrounded by Nash and HHH. Cena smiles and they Hug. (OLD SCHOOL BUT IT WOULD BE DOPE)...Del Rio steps into the pissed off at him losing the title. Pretends like he is gonna punch Cena, then extends his hand. They shake and smile....Punk at this point is on the ground outside the ring stunned. He begins walking back when Stephanie comes out clapping her hands. Punk see's this and drops to his knees as NOC goes off the air.

hahaha


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Nut Tree said:


> The storyline might go somewhere like confusion between who sent that text message. HHH and Nash's friendship becomes strict with tension because Nash thinks he did it, while HHH knows he didn't Meanwhile Stephanie is smiling backstage. So it could end up where HHH finds out that stephanie sent the text message. Stephanie comes out and explains herself. She talks about feeling bad about voting against her dad. And that she was basically being the supporting wife instead of being the supporting daughter. And when Punk said those things about her family. She wanted revenge for his words. So she set up Nash to be the hitman. HHH and Stephanie begin having problems.
> 
> So HHH decides to make things right. Since he screwed up as ref. And Punk deserves a rematch against Del Rio. HHH sets up a triple threat match, No Disqualification.
> 
> ...


I can dig it. Punk is the kinda guy that can scrape a stable together from nothing (New Nexus proved that) and there are plenty of guys that can join in with him to have a big old fashioned establishment/anti-establishment brouhaha.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



endersghost said:


> I can dig it. Punk is the kinda guy that can scrape a stable together from nothing (New Nexus proved that) and there are plenty of guys that can join in with him to have a big old fashioned establishment/anti-establishment brouhaha.


Exactly.and you know who I see turning face now more than ever...The Miz. If HHH turns heel along with Cena who Miz hates. Del Rio who miz hates. That would make Miz a face if he starts talking ish


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I think we'll find out Steph texted Nash and then have HHH tease aligning himself with Punk but in the end HHH joins with family and we get our HHH/Punk match eventually.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



endersghost said:


> I can dig it. Punk is the kinda guy that can scrape a stable together from nothing (New Nexus proved that) and there are plenty of guys that can join in with him to have a big old fashioned establishment/anti-establishment brouhaha.


That could set up a cool Survivor Series match up between the two teams of Cena and the company men vs. Punk and the rebels. Punk could bring in Jericho as a surprise.

I wish anyway :hmm:


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm guessing that Steph, Funk-man and Vince are in cahoots.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



nemesisdivina said:


> I'm guessing that Steph, Funk-man and Vince are in cahoots.


I dunno about Vince. Sure it could be a McMahon thing, but Stephanie may just be looking to keep the McMahon name at the centre, not necessarily Vince's.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Heaven forbid that Cena is out of the title consideration longer than 1 raw episode.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Shawn Michaels was also mentioned last night on Raw so I wonder if it was just a red herring or whether they have any plans for him to do with the storyline.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I knew ADR didn't hire Nash. He was just taking advantage of a weak Punk. Trips hiring Nash though, big possibility.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I think Stephanie hired Nash but will Triple H side with them or not is the question. I think he will which will eventually lead to Punk/Triple H and Punk/Nash in the meantime. I also wouldn't be shocked if Triple H got other people like Truth to feud with Punk as well.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Everyone is talking about Punk fueding with Nash and Cena fueding with del rio. But, what the fuck happened to Punks rematch? If the next title match is not a triple threat, this would make no damn sense. Its not like Punk will say "I dont care about the title, I want a 50 year old veteran?"....

Do I not make sense?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Vince sent the text since Cena and Punk lead to his removal from Raw, payback!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Steph did it, just to get back at Punk. HHH probably really doesn't know but will play along with it eventually to turn him heel forming a new era Corporation with him, Steph, Ace, Nash, ADR as champion, and a freshly turned Cena. Watch Punk, Miz, and Rock lead the opposition to this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

What happened to the CM Punk thread?

Anyways I just got my CM Punk shirt, CM PUNK, CM PUNK, CM PUNK, CM PUNK.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Summer of Punk is "technically" over, Chicago Warrior. That's why.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Probably brought up before, but what if Nash was texted by the Raw GM!

SS was first time I remember seeing Raw GM computer at ringside in quite some time, maybe the Raw GM texted Nash?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Revann said:


> Everyone is talking about Punk fueding with Nash and Cena fueding with del rio. But, what the fuck happened to Punks rematch? If the next title match is not a triple threat, this would make no damn sense. Its not like Punk will say "I dont care about the title, I want a 50 year old veteran?"....
> 
> Do I not make sense?


It's conveniently been forgotten. But I think Punk will keep his rematch clause up his sleeve until it suits him. I expect him to mention it soon. Kayfabe wise however I think he's more interested in who screwed him over and why.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Punk will get his rematch, he's just dealing with the Nash distraction and in the process going over. Patience, kids.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

How have people not noticed this I don't know john laurinaitis was introduced as Vince's backing guy judging by what we have seen of him onscreen and he got some heat from the fans who knew exactly who he was and the failures he is responsible for and his douchy WWE.com video he is the perfect person to replace Vince as the boss everyone hates but unlike Vince he won't be loved at the same time this guy has somthing about that makes you purly hate him. He comes with greater hate and has a sense of realism to his character because he is the man who has fired,hired and disciplined the wrestlers for years it can't have just been me but I could feel the hate soothing out of Cena and Punk when he was in the ring with them. He was the one who contacted the board and got Vince removed because he got hit at MINB and found a opputunity to get his job he was expecting to be promoted but he wasn't and Triple H was put in his place so he is now trying jeprodise Triple H's leadership by sending that text on his phone and at the same time screwing Cena who hit him and Punk who kicked him in the head and on RAW he wanted to run into on purpose nash so he can bring him onto his side I mean he greeted him self as "Head of Talent Reltations Mr john laurinaitis" he is the modern day vince but with a little extra real life doucheness added to his character.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



TheWFEffect said:


> How have people not noticed this I don't know john laurinaitis was introduced as Vince's backing guy judging by what we have seen of him onscreen and he got some heat from the fans who knew exactly who he was and the failures he is responsible for and his douchy WWE.com video he is the perfect person to replace Vince as the boss everyone hates but unlike Vince he won't be loved at the same time this guy has somthing about that makes you purly hate him. He comes with greater hate and has a sense of realism to his character because he is the man who has fired,hired and disciplined the wrestlers for years it can't have just been me but I could feel the hate soothing out of Cena and Punk when he was in the ring with them. He was the one who contacted the board and got Vince removed because he got hit at MINB and found a opputunity to get his job he was expecting to be promoted but he wasn't and Triple H was put in his place so he is now trying jeprodise Triple H's leadership by sending that text on his phone and at the same time screwing Cena who hit him and Punk who kicked him in the head and on RAW he wanted to run into on purpose nash so he can bring him onto his side I mean he greeted him self as "Head of Talent Reltations Mr john laurinaitis" he is the modern day vince but with a little extra real life doucheness added to his character.


Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



H4L said:


> Punctuation is your friend.


Why thank you for that helpful reply. Its a forum not fucking school or work who cares about punctuation jesus.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: **Spoilers regarding today's Summerslam**\*



jimboystar24 said:


> Yeah, that's what the world needs is Triple H vs Stephanie.
> 
> If Kevin Nash ran in on TNA's main event everyone would complain how the older guy is burying the younger guys. Let's see if there are any hypocritical fans that will be accept this because it's WWE despite the fact they should complain because they complained about it when it happened in a different promotion.


Clotheslining and powerbombing a guy after a match is hardly burying... People complain because TNA quite often has a champion that is 40 years or older...


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



TheWFEffect said:


> Why thank you for that helpful reply. Its a forum not fucking school or work who cares about punctuation jesus.


People who try to read your post care about punctuation. It makes it easier for them to understand your point and reply in an appropriate manner. You'd be helping out your fellow posters by at least throwing a period and paragraph break in there once in a while.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



TheWFEffect said:


> Why thank you for that helpful reply. Its a forum not fucking school or work who cares about punctuation jesus.


punctuation doesnt matter that much here but it would have made your post a lot easier to read if you broke it up and used periods. nonetheless i caught the gist of your post and laurinaitis does have that quality about him that just makes you hate him, but he can't cut a promo so i don't think it's a great idea to have him be the on screen CEO.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Have Triple H turn heel and Nash, Del Rio join him and then we find out that Truth was right all along about the conspirisy and Miz, Cena, Punk etc. join him to oppose them. Im impressed WWE, you are starting to be fun agian. I think this whole thing is setting up for Survivor Series and I cant wait.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Another *EPIC* video from John *EPIC* Laurinitis. Check it out and take in the lulz. :lmao at his awesome douchebagery. I fucking love this guy!

http://www.wwe.com/videos#1116603488001


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I see Alberto hanging on to the title till atleast the Royal Rumble. He will take on Cena at SS, rock will interfer and cost him the title, and rock bottom del rio, to send people home happy. Then I see del rio dropping the belt to Punk or maybe a face Miz.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

HHH, Stephanie, Johnny Ace, Nash, ADR, with Cena as the lead = HHH Corporation

Get on it, creative.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I figure this is relevant since CM Punk is involved, but am I the only one that wishes CM Punk would change his music back?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Nah, I love his current theme. More so than his older one, even though that's because I loved th Summer of Punk during his ROH heel title run. 

The fans are starting to get used to it now by just the TV static coming on.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Starbuck said:


> Another *EPIC* video from John *EPIC* Laurinitis. Check it out and take in the lulz. :lmao at his awesome douchebagery. I fucking love this guy!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos#1116603488001


and to add more to the lulz


> -- WWE recently filed a trademark for "Future Endeavors" for the on-screen character of John Laurinaitis.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm telling you right now. The "Future Endeavor" gimmick for Johnny Ace is going to be so epic and draw SO much heat, Vickie will be mad jealous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I wouldn't go the full-on Triple H Corporation route, exactly, if only for the fear of making it too obviously a repeat of Austin/McMahon, but having him gradually shift gears (let's say by Survivor Series time or so) into evil Mr. McMahon mode with it being plain that it _was_ a conspiracy all along--R-Truth is the misunderstood prophet of the WWE apocalypse, I could see all of this giving him a basis for turning face and by that time it'll probably be natural for him to turn back since half the audience is already cheering for the guy or at least in stitches laughing at/with him--and Alberto Del Rio was to be ensconced as the Corporate Champion (effectively taking on The Rock's role). 

Though a loosely-formed stable of power elites orbiting around Triple H--Stephanie, Johnny Ace, Nash and Del Rio--would be ideal. You can interweave the angle with Rock/Cena quite easily. ADR holds the gold through the entire autumn, besting Cena in every confrontation (which _will_ more or less secure him in the top tier by Christmas), meanwhile the Punk/Nash angle blows up and Punk goes over Nash at Survivor Series, with Triple H turning heel there afterward by assaulting Punk and revealing The Great Conspiracy. Punk is indefinitely suspended without pay by Triple H on some ridiculous technicality. (They could parody their own almost wholly one-sided contracts.) Around New Year's, Triple H sets up a battle royale of utter jobbers... I'm talking, guys we've never seen on TV before with absurd FCW-like ugly-sounding names before--the whole thing is farcical--on Raw for the #1 contendership for Del Rio's gold, but one's wearing a mask, and that guy wins. Pulls the mask off and it's CM Punk. 

Punk triumphs over Del Rio at The Royal Rumble for the WWE Championship, but Triple H rigs Elimination Chamber so that Punk must be the #1 entrant, and he goes around in the next couple of weeks bribing all the heels and even convincing whichever faces are in the match to take Punk out. They could have Punk go all the way to the bitter end, but come up just short by losing the championship to the last guy let loose into the match (who's Cena, but we leave that intentionally underdeveloped). Punk's obviously righteously irate at Triple H, goes to extreme lengths to get him in a match at Wrestlemania. 

Meanwhile, Del Rio drifts away from Triple H following the 'Rumble and says that after being WWE Champion, he has yet another destiny to seek, conquering Undertaker's Wrestlemania Streak. The relationship between Del Rio and Triple H becomes strained as Triple H wants Del Rio to focus on Punk, but Del Rio wants Undertaker, and they should make an angle out of how Taker is indeed seen as a legend in Mexico, when Del Rio believes he should be afforded that status to a singular degree.

The Punk/Triple H program could be not entirely unlike the Jericho/Triple H program during the McMahon-Helmsley Era, since Stephanie is a critical character in its evolution. And it could play a bit similarly, but with a more jagged edge, with Punk repeatedly and consistently insulting Stephanie to the point of driving the power couple into wanting to squash him for good.

So, it's Punk vs. Triple H at Wrestlemania, Punk goes over. At the end of the night, it's Rock vs. Cena for the WWE Championship, and Cena turns heel by defeating The Rock and saying that he's representing his fans by protecting WWE from those who aren't with the program. Cena should be made into the ultimate corporate ass-kissing mountebank who still speaks the same language of Hustle, Loyalty and Respect but does so in completely naked pandering fashion. (Cue a joke about how he already does. C'mon, you understand what I'm saying. And actually I do believe that the John Cena character and John Cena the man do believe what he's saying. So in essence he'd be playing a part by making his "good words" evil, not entirely unlike Punk's descent into Straight Edge-tinged madness a couple years ago.) 

The big money program following Wrestlemania would be fully established tweenerish babyface rogue rebel CM Punk vs. morally destitute, corporate sellout John Cena. 

This is all done with the proviso that WWE ostensibly wants certain things to go down (lots of talk of Del Rio vs. Taker, and I'm fairly certain they still want the WWE Championship to be on the line for Rock/Cena but who can be 100% certain, even if you worked in the higher echelons of the company?). I'm endeavoring to make my idea fit with their rough "plan," so to speak. 

Have to give the June 27 promo so much credit, as Punk laid out the foundation for this entire saga, saying that WWE would only become better once Vince McMahon was dead, but then it would be taken over by his daughter and son-in-law anyway. Haha.

And, yeah, I _never_ meant to write that much.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Brilliant. That would create months of must see TV for RAW. Although, one does wonder how this spills over onto Smackdown too?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

That's great. But now I don't want that to happen or I would already know how everything's going to unfold. Something along those lines would be sweet nonetheless.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Great post DR, but one little problem. Punk would need to wear a shirt in the battle royal too, because of all of those tattoo's lol.

EDIT: Actually no problem at all, there is product you can put on your skin to cover them up..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



SummerLove said:


> Great post DR, but one little problem. Punk would need to wear a shirt in the battle royal too, because of all of those tattoo's lol.
> 
> EDIT: Actually no problem at all, there is product you can put on your skin to cover them up..


Aha, good point there. Yeah, give him MVP's old aqua attire. The Live Raw thread will be all like, "Lulz, obv. MVP's back!" only to be SWERVED~!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

DesolationRow's program is a fantasy booking triumph. If I could add to it I'd have Rock vs Cena non title (I'm glad they're keeping Punk out of the title picture at the moment to slowly build to him in this Nash/HHH/Del Rio angle and it makes sense to have Del Rio get past Cena and then have Cena slowly drift out of the program to feud with Rock) and build Miz vs Punk. I approve of DR's point about Del Rio vs Taker and that sounds as good as any match for Taker to have at this point in time with a young heel.

I'd have Del Rio go DR's way and lose the belt and then drift apart from HHH and focus on Taker and then have Miz become the corporate champ. From what I hear the guy is drawing in the viewers on Raw with his segments and they have a good chance to build a mainstay star (even if his in ring work would be a step down for a talent like Punk at Mania) so I'd welcome Miz keeping his alliance with HHH secret before ultimately alligning with him post match and then setting up Punk vs Miz at Mania. Alternatively you could have Punk vs HHH with NoLeafClover's booking, both scenarios are terrific.

I would however not do a 'it was a conspiracy all along angle'. Whilst I appreciate R Truth's character could make this a better swerve than say the McMahon higher power angle I'd much prefer HHH to be slowly turned by Steph or just simply by Punk's attitude into believing Punk will be a cancer to the company and there upon entrusts himself with the responsibility of driving Punk out of the company. I'd just prefer a slow organic turn with HHH having in his eyes 'good reasons for his actions' instead of a 'I fooled you all along' angle. I mean HHH doesn't really benefit from keeping such an agenda hidden other than appearing to be a genius in outsmarting the audience. The Higher Power angle was stupid because Vince didn't benefit from hiding his deception: he could have just alligned with Taker right from the get go and gathered an army to take out Austin instead of pretending to have changed. The same would apply to HHH here, he could just make a statement that he will rid the WWE of Punk instead of them doing a swere in a few months time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

*Segunda Caida*, thank you for those very kind words. (As well as others here.) The more I think about it, the more I concur with your point about Triple H slowly sliding into the Dark Side largely as the result of being pushed there by those around him (Stephanie, Johnny Ace, Kevin Nash, even Del Rio, the champion), and pushed to that place by CM Punk as much as by anyone else, too. You could definitely have your cake and eat it, too, with Stephanie being the one who texted Nash, Triple H being truly unaware, but by mid-November or so, he's drawn into the mess to the point where he's turned by the events and personalities around him as much as by anything else. Great points. Thanks again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

No problem, I just prefer heels with legitimate reasons for their charactrer (in their eyes at least) as not only does it usually transfer though to good heat due to the obvious hypocricy in their actions but also makes for engaging storylines. To throw out a comic book reference: Magneto was often the most fascinating character because he had legitimate reasons and genuinly believed he was acting for the best of the people.

This angle has been terrific that I'd hate for a swerve to ruin it instead of letting events unfold naturally. Punk vs HHH would make for great TV and the inclusion of Johnny Ace in particular is a must. Unlike Del Rio this guy is a future heat magnet for sure.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Has anyone felt a little foreshadowing in the Punk/Steph segment from Summerslam? It might just be me but when Cm Punk was talking about how HHH has taken over daily operations, he also mention the fact that Vince was still the chairman. I think that might be something to consider, after text read:" Whoever wins the match, take them out". Vince had issues with both Cena and Punk, they were also the last straw for the board of directors to reveal him of his duties.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Possibly. Or it could be Johnny Ace since he's been a yes man to Vince for years and instead of taking Vince's spot, the Board gives it to Triple H. That and with Steph not pleased with what Punk has said about her, the family, and the company, both could feel to undermine HHH's role in the company until HHH finally gives in and sides with them.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

HHH actually has a reason to pull a "great conspiracy".. He was pissed about seeing Vince go out like that and he definitely thinks CM Punk is a culprit which to some extent is true according to the storyline.


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Desolation RAW i wish you had not posted that up in here.

It just made me see how GOOD this angle can be and how it can bring back must watch television but then it made me realize how the WWE creative writers are shitty and this would most likely never happen. I'm loving the Cena coporate sellout angle, they can have him a heel for about an year and then when it's the Road to Wrestlemania again he can talk about how he's beaten Rock, HHH, HBK all at Wrestlemania but they'res someone he hasn't BEATEN yet.....The Undertaker. It would be awesome and would definetly bring in viewers. CM Punk could be the new badass tweener that could appeal to the male audience and would definetly draw more viewers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Thanks, *TheMan4eva*, and I agree, it'd be easy as pie to set up Cena vs. Undertaker for WM 29 with Cena being a heel. Good thoughts!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Again, Undertaker truly isn't needed for Wrestlemania next year. The WM 28 will carry big enough for Taker not to be needed. Cena/Rock and possibly Trips/Punk do that.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Winning™ said:


> Again, Undertaker truly isn't needed for Wrestlemania next year. The WM 28 will carry big enough for Taker not to be needed. Cena/Rock and possibly Trips/Punk do that.


I agree with this Taker wouldn't even be the highlight of the night since its rock vs cena in miami. Plus everybody is kind of getting tired taker showing up randomly around wrestlemania and automaticly winning. So let him be gone for a year so we can miss him again or something and so he can be the draw of the night one more time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Agreed and have his Wrestlemania 29 match his final match to end the streak at 20-0 because it will be and the only opponent possible to fill that void is John Cena. Remember, Cena started off really with his feud with the Undertaker.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Everybody take notes, because DesolationRow is the best poster on this site. Point proven on the previous page. (ALLITERATION SON)


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I don't mind DRow's post a couple pages back, but I don't agree with Cena turning heel. If you've just established Alberto Del Rio as the top heel, alongside HHH and his Corporation, where does that leave all those men once Cena becomes top heel? It leaves CM Punk (and possibly Rey Mysterio) as the only babyfaces on RAW whilst you have a stacked heel side of things (Miz, Del Rio, Cena, HHH, Nash etc.)

I think the key to this story is keeping Cena/Rock relevant, establishing CM Punk as the next mega-star, creating interesting and compelling storylines that gets viewership up, and also creating new stars in the process. 

Alberto Del Rio vs. Undertaker sounds like the sound way to go. ADR won't win but he doesn't have to. He can win in the rematch at Backlash in mega-heel fashion. Cena stays the same, batshit boring face for at least another year, until WWE has some more faces to rely on (this where you push guys like Kofi Kingston). Then once things start to get stale, the Corporation vs. CM Punk storyline is over, bam, you turn Cena heel and the ratings keep rollin' in. By that time, you could potentially have a mega-face in Sheamus, a face in perhaps Miz, a new heel to rise to the top and then Cena is set to become the bad-ass heel we've all wanted him to be.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



> I don't mind DRow's post a couple pages back, but I don't agree with Cena turning heel. If you've just established Alberto Del Rio as the top heel, alongside HHH and his Corporation, where does that leave all those men once Cena becomes top heel? It leaves CM Punk (and possibly Rey Mysterio) as the only babyfaces on RAW whilst you have a stacked heel side of things (Miz, Del Rio, Cena, HHH, Nash etc.)


1)Push a mid-card babyface into the main event,
2)Bring someone in from the outside who's a _name_,
3)End the brand split and put in a SD face,
or
4)Turn the Miz face.

This could turn out good or fall flat on its face. If this storyline has legs after tomorrow night, it can't end in a typical, simple WWE fashion. This has to be a _complex _storyline with a couple of "swerves" added. No one-dimensional obvious crap. Give folks a reason to watch Raw and a taped Smackdown and ppvs. Bring some former WWE guys in on this to help out if you have to.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

The brand extension won't end for business reasons but the WWE does know and has for a long while that the brands are no longer distinctly different.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

DesolationRow, that was a really good post, but I really don't want to see The Corporation 2.0. I also don't want to see Evil Boss Vince, jr. in Triple H either. I just don't know what they can do that's not a complete rehash of something from over a decade ago.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

Everything has, is, and will always be rehashed in wrestling. It's how you present it to the audience that makes it fresh and entertaining.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I am not buying this whole undisputed thing, the title is still the same, and the person who won it wasn't even in the match. Just call him the WWE champion. Nothing against Del Rio, but calling him or anybody was going to win the title, the undisputed champ just seems silly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I'm excited for Raw. As usual *DesoRow* has given us a blinder of a scenario to push forward with. We can only hope some, if not all of it comes to fruition. Although I agree that I'd like to see Trips be persuaded by Stephanie to slowly go to the dark side lol. I'll mark like shit if he pulls an epic heel turn (sort of) out of nowhere but a slow burn approach would be wonderful to watch too and he's already hinting towards it, that much is clear. I think we need a segment with husband and wife together so we can get the ball rolling with Trips being at a loss and Steph being happy, a little too happy, that it happened.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Starbuck said:


> I'm excited for Raw. As usual *DesoRow* has given us a blinder of a scenario to push forward with. We can only hope some, if not all of it comes to fruition. Although I agree that I'd like to see Trips be persuaded by Stephanie to slowly go to the dark side lol. I'll mark like shit if he pulls an epic heel turn (sort of) out of nowhere but a slow burn approach would be wonderful to watch too and he's already hinting towards it, that much is clear. I think we need a segment with husband and wife together so we can get the ball rolling with Trips being at a loss and Steph being happy, a little too happy, that it happened.


That would be interesting. Triple H finding out his own wife was pulling strings behind his back? Divorce angle FTW.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

The Undisputed title makes him 2.5% more interesting he isn't at the level to refuse any sort of a bump up.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*



Amsterdam said:


> That would be interesting. Triple H finding out his own wife was pulling strings behind his back? Divorce angle FTW.


Not exactly a divorce angle but more along the lines of Trips taking the COO job with the intentions of doing things that are right for business and not falling into the same trap his Pop did by letting things get personal. The best laid plans and all that. But over the weeks we see hints of his wife getting to him and slowly turning him and effectively _making_ him take things personally when it comes to Punk. She can play on all the things Punk has said about her and they should have Punk sling more mud etc until Trips finally goes to the dark side, joins with Steph and the heel turn happens. Then we get the Helmsley's going on an epic power trip, HHH coming to the realization that this dark side was in him all along and he was a fool to believe otherwise and fully embracing it by going uber heel on Punk, Punk going uber rebel face back and there we have it!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Title Situation And Events Surrounding/Possible Scenarios *SUMMERSLAM SPOILER*

I see a Team Punk v. Team Nash match at Survivor Series.

Team Nash: Kevin Nash, Sean Waltman, New Age Outlaws

vs.

Team Punk: CM Punk, Colt Cabana, Kings of Wrestling

That is where HHH will turn and help Nash get the victory so the HHH/Punk feud begins heading towards Wrestlemania. I also do see HHH finding a way to eliminate Punk at the Rumble when we get there.


----------

